# Domanda patrimoniale



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


per la casa: se quando è stata comprata tu hai firmato per rinunciare, hai rinunciato quindi niente da fare
per la liquidazione: la metà credo proprio che ti spetti
per le quote della società: per me quelle sono un bene personale, ma non ne sono sicurissima
ma perchè queste cose non le hai chieste sul lì per lì?


----------



## ologramma (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


Come dimo a roma me sa che te vonno fregà sta attenta in comunione dei beni tutto quello che si compra e di tutti e due come pure la liquidazione per tutto il tempo che siete stati sposati .
L'amico mio ,che ora è morto , ne sa qualcosa la moglie gli ha tolto , una parte di liquidazione e anche un po di pensione sono stati sposati 17 anni


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> per la casa: se quando è stata comprata tu hai firmato per rinunciare, hai rinunciato quindi niente da fare
> per la liquidazione: la metà credo proprio che ti spetti
> per le quote della società: per me quelle sono un bene personale, ma non ne sono sicurissima
> ma perchè queste cose non le hai chieste sul lì per lì?


e domanda interessante li x li mi sembrava che ci fosse tutto.


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Come dimo a roma me sa che te vonno fregà sta attenta in comunione dei beni tutto quello che si compra e di tutti e due come pure la liquidazione per tutto il tempo che siete stati sposati .
> L'amico mio ,che ora è morto , ne sa qualcosa la moglie gli ha tolto , una parte di liquidazione e anche un po di pensione sono stati sposati 17 anni



Il guaio che abbiamo lo stesso avvocato che lui conosceva già....piu tardi provo a chiamare


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> e domanda interessante li x li mi sembrava che ci fosse tutto.


ma prova a chiamare l'avvocato
in ogni caso, se le proprietà ci sono, ci sono
se non le mettono fanno solo un errore


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma prova a chiamare l'avvocato
> in ogni caso, se le proprietà ci sono, ci sono
> se non le mettono fanno solo un errore


Credi che nel caso si posso inviare un'altra istanza in tribunale prima dell'udienza?


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sento .... molto presa in giro......:unhappy:


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Credi che nel caso si posso inviare un'altra istanza in tribunale prima dell'udienza?


no questo non lo so, ma se avete un solo avvocato credo che non sia una cosa complicata
lo chiami e dici che quello che avete firmato ha delle mancanze 
se te le nega, puoi sempre prenderti un altro avvocato


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao. Un avvocato che assiste due potenziali controparti e per giunta amica personale di una delle due. Direi che il 17 si rinvia perchè hai un improrogabile pregresso impegno: trovarti il tuo avvocato. Un abbraccio


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


Se vuoi, ti lascio la mia e-mail e mi mandi il ricorso così gli posso dare un'occhiata. Chiaramente copri pure i nomi, gli indirizzi e tutto, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

ho chiamato mi è stato detto che la liquidazione non mi spetta in quanto frutto de suo lavoro ( non mi convince molto questa cosa)
la casa in montagna acquistata dopo il matrimonio se non espressamente specificato il contrario è da intendersi in comunione anche se intestata a lui.

Le quote in ditta acquistate dopo il matrimonio sono da intendersi comuni.

Mi è stato detto che in questa fase per la separazione non è necessario che figurino nell'istanza in vista dell'udienza.


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se vuoi, ti lascio la mia e-mail e mi mandi il ricorso così gli posso dare un'occhiata. Chiaramente copri pure i nomi, gli indirizzi e tutto, ci mancherebbe.


sarebbe molto gentile da parte tua mandami un mp


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao. Un avvocato che assiste due potenziali controparti e per giunta amica personale di una delle due. Direi che il 17 si rinvia perchè hai un improrogabile pregresso impegno: trovarti il tuo avvocato. Un abbraccio


Quotiti con furore...mai separarsi usando lo stesso avvocato che è amico di una delle parti


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quotiti con furore...mai separarsi usando lo stesso avvocato che è amico di una delle parti


A momento mi è sembrata la cosa migliore è stato così convincente...sono troppo buona.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


parvemi una sòla.   ma eravate in comunione legale?


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie a tutti sembra che sia tutto a posto!!

Poi dicono che sui forum sia tutto tempo sprecato. Grazie Stark


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi una sòla.   ma eravate in comunione legale?


no no, da quello che ho potuto vedere sembra tutto ok.
la comunione dei beni può essere sciolta solamente dopo la separazione legale, quindi in effetti non è necessario menzionare altri beni oltre alla casa di famiglia. Del resto anche la casa di famiglia verrà venduta dopo la separazione legale.
Il TFR poi è tutto del marito e non ci piove.

Io comunque consiglio a tutti di fare come feci io, separazione dei beni fin dall'inizio, si evitano rogne e cacate varie.
Pure se avete due lire ( rio avevo due lire), matrimonio in separazione dei beni. Ognuno per sé.


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi una sòla.   ma eravate in comunione legale?


si


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no no, da quello che ho potuto vedere sembra tutto ok.
> la comunione dei beni può essere sciolta solamente dopo la separazione legale, quindi in effetti non è necessario menzionare altri beni oltre alla casa di famiglia. Del resto anche la casa di famiglia verrà venduta dopo la separazione legale.
> Il TFR poi è tutto del marito e non ci piove.
> 
> ...


Al momento prevale un sentimento...e si pensa di farsi un torto a fare diversamente.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no no, da quello che ho potuto vedere sembra tutto ok.
> la comunione dei beni può essere sciolta solamente dopo la separazione legale, quindi in effetti non è necessario menzionare altri beni oltre alla casa di famiglia. Del resto anche la casa di famiglia verrà venduta dopo la separazione legale.
> Il TFR poi è tutto del marito e non ci piove.
> 
> ...


se è tutto ok,meglio per Animalibera.

concordo sulla separazione dei beni.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Al momento prevale un sentimento...e si pensa di farsi un torto a fare diversamente.


io mi sono salvato il culo facendo così.
lei che mi chiedeva "ma perché ci sposiamo con separazione dei beni?", e io che le rispondevo "eh lo sai che lavoro faccio no? metti che sbrecco, metti che combino qualche casino, la roba tua non la tocca nessuno".
In realtà per carattere e per deformazione professionale, sono abituato a pararmi il culo. E infatti guarda un po', mi ritrovo a pagare un affitto, fuori di casa etc etc.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io mi sono salvato il culo facendo così.
> lei che mi chiedeva "ma perché ci sposiamo con separazione dei beni?", e io che le rispondevo "eh lo sai che lavoro faccio no? metti che sbrecco, metti che combino qualche casino, la roba tua non la tocca nessuno".
> In realtà per carattere e per deformazione professionale, sono abituato a pararmi il culo. E infatti guarda un po', mi ritrovo a pagare un affitto, fuori di casa etc etc.


correggimi se sbaglio
adesso il matrimonio è di suo in separazione dei beni vero?
la comunione va chiesta, mentre prima era il contrario?


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> correggimi se sbaglio
> adesso il matrimonio è di suo in separazione dei beni vero?
> la comunione va chiesta, mentre prima era il contrario?


A me risulta che il regime automatico sia quello della comunione, infatti fui io a specificare all'ufficiale di stato civile che doveva annotare la separazione. Poi se c'è stata qualche leggina della minchia che m'è sfuggita in questo schifo di Paese dalla legislazione alluvionale, non lo so. Anche perché grazie a Dio mi occupo d'altro. Il diritto di famiglia mi fa venire la rogna, già solamente per la palese iniquità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no no, da quello che ho potuto vedere sembra tutto ok.
> la comunione dei beni può essere sciolta solamente dopo la separazione legale, quindi in effetti non è necessario menzionare altri beni oltre alla casa di famiglia. Del resto anche la casa di famiglia verrà venduta dopo la separazione legale.
> Il TFR poi è tutto del marito e non ci piove.
> 
> ...


Oppure non sposarsi proprio. :rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me risulta che il regime automatico sia quello della comunione, infatti fui io a specificare all'ufficiale di stato civile che doveva annotare la separazione. Poi se c'è stata qualche leggina della minchia che m'è sfuggita in questo schifo di Paese dalla legislazione alluvionale, non lo so. Anche perché grazie a Dio mi occupo d'altro. Il diritto di famiglia mi fa venire la rogna, già solamente per la palese iniquità.


eh lo so, se fossi un uomo io nn mi sposerei mai 
però mi era sembrato che, appunto, fosse cambiata questa cosa...


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh lo so, *se fossi un uomo io nn mi sposerei mai*
> però mi era sembrato che, appunto, fosse cambiata questa cosa...


una cosa di cui non si parla mai è il regime fiscale che è vergognoso.
Un uomo separato nel 90% dei casi deve affittarsi un appartamento MA NON AVRA' ALCUNA DETRAZIONE FISCALE
dovrà versare un mantenimento per i figli MA NON AVRA' ALCUNA DETRAZIONE OLTRE A QUELLA ORDINARIA PER I FIGLI A CARICO
Potrà invece detrarre l'assegno di mantenimento della ex moglie (se previsto). Peccato che ormai l'assegno di mantenimento stia diventando piano piano l'eccezione, in quanto moltissime donne per fortuna lavorano.
Per il resto devi morì.
E c'è anche la beffa delle beffe.
Supponiamo che il padre dichiari che i figli sono al 100% a suo carico, perché la moglie non può avvalersene in quanto disoccupata o perché ad esempio lavoratore frontaliero (come la mia ex), avvalendosi dunque delle normali detrazioni previste. Ecco, la fantastica legge di questo Paese di decerebrati e zoccole politicanti, prevede che il padre debba restituire alla ex moglie il 50% delle detrazioni di cui si è avvalso.
Siamo al ridicolo. Uno deve restituire alla ex moglie soldi che lei non ha cacciato!!! 
ma annatevene affanculo tutti.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> una cosa di cui non si parla mai è il regime fiscale che è vergognoso.
> Un uomo separato nel 90% dei casi deve affittarsi un appartamento MA NON AVRA' ALCUNA DETRAZIONE FISCALE
> dovrà versare un mantenimento per i figli MA NON AVRA' ALCUNA DETRAZIONE OLTRE A QUELLA ORDINARIA PER I FIGLI A CARICO
> Potrà invece detrarre l'assegno di mantenimento della ex moglie (se previsto). Peccato che ormai l'assegno di mantenimento stia diventando piano piano l'eccezione, in quanto moltissime donne per fortuna lavorano.
> ...


quella delle detrazioni sui figli a carico non la sapevo
tutto il resto è agghiacciante, veramente
solo che i figli li devi mantenere anche se nn ti sposi


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quella delle detrazioni sui figli a carico non la sapevo
> tutto il resto è agghiacciante, veramente
> *solo che i figli li devi mantenere anche se nn ti sposi*


certo, non ci piove
il punto è che quando vivi in casa con i tuoi figli, non è che ogni mese spendi per farli mangiare e vestire (perché quello è il mantenimento, tutto il resto è a parte), una somma fissa.
Il menage è diverso, ci sono mesi che due bambini ti possono costare anche solo 300 euro, e mesi che ti possono costare 800.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> certo, non ci piove
> il punto è che quando vivi in casa con i tuoi figli, non è che ogni mese spendi per farli mangiare e vestire (perché quello è il mantenimento, tutto il resto è a parte), una somma fissa.
> Il menage è diverso, ci sono mesi che due bambini ti possono costare anche solo 300 euro, e mesi che ti possono costare 800.


eh ma questo lo so
però dovrebbe stare anche all'intelligenza delle persone
in questo caso delle mogli


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh ma questo lo so
> però dovrebbe stare anche all'intelligenza delle persone
> in questo caso delle mogli


nella separazione consensuale è fondamentale che il consenso sia VERO e riguardi TUTTO
la giudiziale va evitata come la peste, perché a quel punto il giudice prende il pallino in mano e di solito nella roulette il numero di merda esce per l'ex marito.
Ciò detto, è altresì fondamentale che gli avvocati spieghino bene come funziona l'affido condiviso perché moltissimi non sanno che i vantaggi di questa cosa (una poche intelligenti fatte) sono anche economici.
Nell'affido condiviso i bambini sono solamente "collocati" presso l'altro coniuge e secondo l'auspicio del legislatore il tempo dovrebbe essere il più possibile equamente suddiviso tra i genitori.
E IL TEMPO TRASCORSO CON I FIGLI HA UN RUOLO DETERMINANTE ANCHE IN TERMINI DI MANTENIMENTO.
Se un papà sta molto spesso con i propri figli, significa che li porterà al parco e spenderà soldi di benzina, gli compreà il gelato, il palloncino, le caramelle. Magari si va a prendere l'Happy Meal da Mac Donald ( per dire). Oppure si va al cinema. Oppure capita che si compri una cazzatella al negozio di giocattoli, o un libro da Feltrinelli. insomma, trascorrere del tempo con i propri figli può implicare delle piccole spese che, auspicabilmente si fanno con il cuore, ma che in termini strettamente tecnici vanno nel monte mantenimento. 
Tanto è vero che c'è anche chi nella consensuale non quantifica affatto il mantenimento dei figli dichiarando che anche quello verrà gestito di comune accordo dai genitori.
Ovvio, nessuno dei due deve essere un figlio di puttana, soprattuto il papà, visto che di solito la mamma è la collocataria, ma in caso di rapporti civili e di assenza di contrasti, l'affido condiviso è davvero l'uovo di Colombo.
A me ogni mese tra affitto, soldi per i bambini e la rata di un finanziamento che ho sul groppone partono minimo 1.600,00 euro.
In questi mesi ci stiamo "allenando" in vista del deposito del ricorso e abbiamo dunque stabilito già il menage che, a meno che lei non sbrocchi più di quanto è già sbroccata, sarà quello.
Se io ad esempio verso 600,00 euro per i bambini in affido condiviso al 50%, significa che l'altro coniuge (auspicabilmente lavoratrice) a sua volta dovrebbe in linea teorica sostenere la medesima spesa (che poi così non è, perché per lei non c'è una quantificazione scritta), per un totale di 1.200,00 euro al mese, più gli extra.
A meno che non stiamo parlando dei principi di Galles, si tratta di somme ben oltre il necessario per mangiare e vestire due bambini ogni santo mese.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> nella separazione consensuale è fondamentale che il consenso sia VERO e riguardi TUTTO
> la giudiziale va evitata come la peste, perché a quel punto il giudice prende il pallino in mano e di solito nella roulette il numero di merda esce per l'ex marito.
> Ciò detto, è altresì fondamentale che gli avvocati spieghino bene come funziona l'affido condiviso perché moltissimi non sanno che i vantaggi di questa cosa (una poche intelligenti fatte) sono anche economici.
> Nell'affido condiviso i bambini sono solamente "collocati" presso l'altro coniuge e secondo l'auspicio del legislatore il tempo dovrebbe essere il più possibile equamente suddiviso tra i genitori.
> ...


eh mi rendo conto.... diventa un giochino costoso.... troppo
magari te sei avvocato e certe spese ce la fai pure a mantenerle
(anche se nn sempre la gente ti paga, lo so come funziona, lo fanno pure con me)
ma c'è gente che sti soldi non li ha, ed è un casino


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh mi rendo conto.... diventa un giochino costoso.... troppo
> magari te sei avvocato e certe spese ce la fai pure a mantenerle
> (anche se nn sempre la gente ti paga, lo so come funziona, lo fanno pure con me)
> ma c'è gente che sti soldi non li ha, ed è un casino


eh, non ti credere, che 1600,00/1700,00 euro di spese fisse al mese sono una botta pure se fai l'avvocato, perché non è che guadagni chissà che e non giro in BMW o Mercedes (a sto punto meno male....).
Il mio discorso è rivolto proprio a chi ha stipendi inferiori alle mie spese fisse, bisogna tenere conto di tutto e smetterla di litigare. Bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà.
Tua moglie è una troia? Tuo marito è un maiale?
Sti cazzi, lo rimarranno, ma non potete fare guerre di sto cazzo perché dovete evitare di diventare due poveri e per di più incazzati.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, non ti credere, che 1600,00/1700,00 euro di spese fisse al mese sono una botta pure se fai l'avvocato, perché non è che guadagni chissà che e non giro in BMW o Mercedes (a sto punto meno male....).
> Il mio discorso è rivolto proprio a chi ha stipendi inferiori alle mie spese fisse, bisogna tenere conto di tutto e smetterla di litigare. Bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà.
> Tua moglie è una troia? Tuo marito è un maiale?
> Sti cazzi, lo rimarranno, ma non potete fare guerre di sto cazzo perché dovete evitare di diventare due poveri e per di più incazzati.


Stark.... ma già che ci sei cosa cambia per le coppie non sposate con figli?


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stark.... ma già che ci sei cosa cambia per le coppie non sposate con figli?


Nulla, l'affido condiviso funziona allo stesso modo. I figli naturali sono totalmente equiparati ai figli legittimi.
Solo che per decidere le questioni inerenti al mantenimento e tutto il resto, devi andare al Tribunale dei Minori, non essendoci un matrimonio da sciogliere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Nulla, l'affido condiviso funziona allo stesso modo. I figli naturali sono totalmente equiparati ai figli legittimi.
> Solo che per decidere le questioni inerenti al mantenimento e tutto il resto, devi andare al Tribunale dei Minori, non essendoci un matrimonio da sciogliere.


Quindi basta andare insieme da un avvocato e stabilire le modalità.  Capito. Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> una cosa di cui non si parla mai è il regime fiscale che è vergognoso.
> Un uomo separato nel 90% dei casi deve affittarsi un appartamento MA NON AVRA' ALCUNA DETRAZIONE FISCALE
> dovrà versare un mantenimento per i figli MA NON AVRA' ALCUNA DETRAZIONE OLTRE A QUELLA ORDINARIA PER I FIGLI A CARICO
> Potrà invece detrarre l'assegno di mantenimento della ex moglie (se previsto). Peccato che ormai l'assegno di mantenimento stia diventando piano piano l'eccezione, in quanto moltissime donne per fortuna lavorano.
> ...



Ehm.

Io ho dovuto andarmene di casa, e non ho nessuna detrazione fiscale.
Contribuisco -io- al mantenimento di mia figlia, e mi sembra giusto e buono, e non mi è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello che ci potesse essere una detrazione... voglio dire... se io e il mio ex fossimo assieme che detrazione chiederemmo, sulle patate dolci di Fra?
Io non è che DEVO contribuire (devo, sì), ma VOGLIO... come potrei non volere mantenere mia figlia?
Io non posso fare dichiarazione dei redditi, non posso chiedere assegni per mia figlia, e li chiede, tutti, il padre, anche se non ha la figlia a carico al 100%
Ora, non sapevo di questa legge. Ma... a me sembra giusto...
Io contribuisco a metà per Fra... lui pure... e si prende tutta la detrazione...

Io gli ho detto che si possono usare quei soldi della detrazione sempre per Fra. Rimetterli nel calderone delle sue spese.


Ma forse ti ho capito male.

Credimi che qualche lamentela di come possono andare le cose, la posso fare anche io che sono donna


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, non ti credere, che 1600,00/1700,00 euro di spese fisse al mese sono una botta pure se fai l'avvocato, perché non è che guadagni chissà che e non giro in BMW o Mercedes (a sto punto meno male....).
> Il mio discorso è rivolto proprio a chi ha stipendi inferiori alle mie spese fisse, bisogna tenere conto di tutto e smetterla di litigare. Bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà.
> Tua moglie è una troia? Tuo marito è un maiale?
> Sti cazzi, lo rimarranno, ma non potete fare guerre di sto cazzo perché dovete evitare di diventare due poveri e per di più incazzati.


a parte che ieri eri incazzato ve?
comunque allora vedi che faccio bene a farmi dare tutti i soldi da quello stronzo visto che mio figlio lo vede/vedono per un totale di, forse, 12 ORE in un mese???
e poi altra domanda: ma quando mai un figlio ti costa meno di 300 eurini al mese??? no perchè il mio me ne costa mooooooolti di più se pensi che in un anno è cresciuto 10 cm, 2 numeri di piede e 5 kg.
stark capisco che tu sia un avvocato e che ne veda di tutti i colori però fidati, valuta i singoli casi e se ti occupassi di separazioni e divorzi ti renderesti conto che in moltissimi casi la giurisprudenza è a favore delle donne per un motivo fondato 
baci:inlove:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a parte che ieri eri incazzato ve?



no affatto


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no affatto


sembrava  scusa


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

scusa ma perché hai chiuso il tuo thread?





Stark72 ha detto:


> no affatto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh lo so, se fossi un uomo io nn mi sposerei mai
> però mi era sembrato che, appunto, fosse cambiata questa cosa...


Scusa ma sta cosa mi fa lievemente incazzare.
Poi detto da una ragazza giovane di più.
Tu parti dal presupposto che i beni provengano principalmente dall'uomo che si deve tutelare.
E questa è una colossale cazzata perché possono essere in eguale misura o al contrario il patrimonio più consistente potrebbe essere della donna.
La seconda cosa che è irritante è pensare che, qualora ci fossero figli il fatto che restino con la madre (prassi frequente per ragioni di opportunità dovute al legame che si è instaurato prima del matrimonio e non perché si decide ad cacchium) sia un privilegio e non un carico di responsabilità maggiore che non viene compensato dal denaro ma dal legame che era pregresso.
Nel mio caso, ad esempio, il maggiore patrimonio era mio, eravamo in regime di separazione formale ma poi "per amore" i miei beni, casa e titoli e contati, erano in comune.
Di questi beni lui si appropriato negli anni su conto a me sconosciuto.
Al momento della separazione mi ha riconosciuto la proprietà della casa perché era cosa nota a figli e parenti e da verme si sarebbe trasformato in superverme.
Mio cognato si è sposato in comunione e al momento della separazione la moglie non ha voluto né casa né un piatto.
Se la smettessimo di pensare agli uomini poverini sarebbe meglio.
Non ti elenco tutti i mariti e padri stronzi che ho conosciuto, compresi quelli che hanno violentato le ex mogli mentre quelle piangevano e tacevano perché c'era il figlio nell'altra stanza.
Non è che gli uomini sono tutti come Stark e Occhi.


----------



## birba (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta cosa mi fa lievemente incazzare.
> Poi detto da una ragazza giovane di più.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che i beni provengano principalmente dall'uomo che si deve tutelare.
> E questa è una colossale cazzata perché possono essere in eguale misura o al contrario il patrimonio più consistente potrebbe essere della donna.
> ...


guarda che lo so pure io che ci sono uomini stronzi
ma ci sono anche donne che ci godono nel vedere l'uomo che amavano e che avevano sposato
a nuotare nella merda
e quelle donne io non le reputo meglio dei mariti stronzi che avevano
e cmq io h la mia opinione, tu tieniti la tua


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda che lo so pure io che ci sono uomini stronzi
> ma ci sono anche donne che ci godono nel vedere l'uomo che amavano e che avevano sposato
> a nuotare nella merda
> e quelle donne io non le reputo meglio dei mariti stronzi che avevano
> e cmq io h la mia opinione, tu tieniti la tua


Aspetta di sposarti e sapararti e poi mi ridici la tua opinione.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda che lo so pure io che ci sono uomini stronzi
> ma ci sono anche donne che ci godono nel vedere l'uomo che amavano e che avevano sposato
> a nuotare nella merda
> e quelle donne io non le reputo meglio dei mariti stronzi che avevano
> e cmq io h la mia opinione, tu tieniti la tua


non è questione di uomini o di donne ma di persone insensate e mi auguro che vengano tutelati coloro i quali in quel momento ne abbiano più bisogno.
è vero che in questi anni assistiamo a situazioni per le quali molti uomini separati sono in difficoltà però scontiamo anche un passato fatto di madri che devono esclusivamente  ai loro sacrifici il fatto di aver messo in tavola tutti i giorni pranzo e cena per i figli .


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta cosa mi fa lievemente incazzare.
> Poi detto da una ragazza giovane di più.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che i beni provengano principalmente dall'uomo che si deve tutelare.
> E questa è una colossale cazzata perché possono essere in eguale misura o al contrario il patrimonio più consistente potrebbe essere della donna.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


Diciamo anche che il genitore non allocatario ha maggiori possibilità di rifarsi una vita sentimentale e libertà.
Inoltre se non si fosse mai sposato una casa dovrebbe comunque pagarla e, anche quelli di proprietà hanno costi condominiali e di manutenzione.
Inoltre una casa da single non è una casa dove devono stare due bambini come metratura e come spese di ogni tipo.
Per qualche weekend è anche divertente far dormire i bambini sul divano e a loro piacerebbe anche nel sacco a pelo. Per vivere e frequentare amici, studiare e avere i materiale per lo sport ecc ci vuole più spazio, tempo e impegno.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma perché hai chiuso il tuo thread?


Perché QUELLA pagina è chiusa


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta cosa mi fa lievemente incazzare.
> Poi detto da una ragazza giovane di più.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che i beni provengano principalmente dall'uomo che si deve tutelare.
> E questa è una colossale cazzata perché possono essere in eguale misura o al contrario il patrimonio più consistente potrebbe essere della donna.
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perché QUELLA pagina è chiusa


capisco che per te sia simbolico ma nel forum non dovrebbe funzionare così.
una volta questa funzione non c'era e secondo me ora se ne abusa


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che per te sia simbolico ma nel forum non dovrebbe funzionare così.
> una volta questa funzione non c'era e secondo me ora se ne abusa


beh, io l'ho usata per la prima volta, e nel thread ho spiegato anche il perchè, prima di chiuderlo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che gli uomini sono tutti come Stark e Occhi.


Urka che complimento! 

:kiss:


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Urka che complimento!
> 
> :kiss:


Meritato, non fare il modesto!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meritato, non fare il modesto!


Ma non è modestia. Io mi metto sempre in discussione anche quando credo di avere ragione su argomenti soggettivi. 
Sulle cose oggettive c'è poco da discutere.   
I complimenti fanno sempre piacere sopratutto da chi, effettivamente, ne fa pochi. [emoji16] [emoji16]

Con il cell scrivo peggio che con il pc. [emoji28]


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non è modestia*. Io mi metto sempre in discussione anche quando credo di avere ragione su argomenti soggettivi.
> *Sulle cose oggettive c'è poco da discutere.
> I complimenti fanno sempre piacere sopratutto da chi, effettivamente, ne fa pochi. [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> Con il cell scrivo peggio che con il pc. [emoji28]


E ti sembra una cosa comune?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra una cosa comune?


Non sta a me dirlo.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta cosa mi fa lievemente incazzare.
> Poi detto da una ragazza giovane di più.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che i beni provengano principalmente dall'uomo che si deve tutelare.
> E questa è una colossale cazzata perché possono essere in eguale misura o al contrario il patrimonio più consistente potrebbe essere della donna.
> ...


Questo è successo alla sorella di una mia carissima amica...ha sporto denuncia, ma poi per non so quale motivo legato alla figlia, l'ha ritirata.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se vuoi, ti lascio la mia e-mail e mi mandi il ricorso così gli posso dare un'occhiata. Chiaramente copri pure i nomi, gli indirizzi e tutto, ci mancherebbe.


Avvocato?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Avvocato?


ahimè, sì


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

apollonia prenditi questa che mi fai patire


----------



## zadig (17 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


'nchia, proprio il giorno di san Valentino!


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ahimè, sì


 Buono a sapersi.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco ho una domanda per voi ...nell'istanza di separazione che ho firmato dall'avvocato non vengono menzionate ne la casa in montagna (intestata a lui ma acquistata dopo il matrimonio) ne la liquidazione che ha percepito a gennaio, ne le quote che so lui ha nella ditta di suo padre. Noi siamo in comunione dei beni...non per essere diffidente però non mi tornano molto queste omissioni. Cosa ne pensate? Chiedo di rivedere l'istanza? Abbiamo udienza in tribunale il 14 febbraio..aiutatemi sono un po' confusa.


Cio che ha ricevuto per donazione o eredità non rientra nella comunione dei beni. Almeno così mi pare. Il TFR si per il periodo in cui eravate sposati.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di uomini o di donne ma di persone insensate e mi auguro che vengano tutelati coloro i quali in quel momento ne abbiano più bisogno.
> è vero che in questi anni assistiamo a situazioni per le quali molti uomini separati sono in difficoltà però scontiamo anche un passato fatto di madri che devono esclusivamente  ai loro sacrifici il fatto di aver messo in tavola tutti i giorni pranzo e cena per i figli .


Sono daccordo. E se si hanno figli a maggior ragione conviene non mettere l'altro in condizioni troppo difficili. Se una donna sa che il marito prende 1200 al mese non ha senso che gli chieda 700 euro tenendosi la casa. Non ce la farà mai. Bisogna mettere da parte l'eventuale risentimento e cercare una soluzione che tuteli entrambe le figure genitoriali, nell'interesse dei figli. Paradossalmente ci si lascia quando non si va d'accordo ponendosi poi nella condizione di dover trovare continuamente accordi difficili. 

Comunque il matrimonio non ha più senso. La famiglia perfetta è fatta da padre e madre ognuno a casa propria, con i figli in affido condiviso.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta cosa mi fa lievemente incazzare.
> Poi detto da una ragazza giovane di più.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che i beni provengano principalmente dall'uomo che si deve tutelare.
> E questa è una colossale cazzata perché possono essere in eguale misura o al contrario il patrimonio più consistente potrebbe essere della donna.
> ...


Tu parli di comportamenti che sono considerati un reato, e li paragoni con comportamenti tutelati dalla legge. Il furto e la violenza sono puniti dalla legge.
Tradire il marito, cacciarlo di casa, tenersi i figli, chiedere 700 Euro di mantenimento, sono comportamenti tutelati dalla legge.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> correggimi se sbaglio
> adesso il matrimonio è di suo in separazione dei beni vero?
> la comunione va chiesta, mentre prima era il contrario?


Esattamente. Ma senza comunione dei beni che senso ha il matrimonio? Ormai anche l'imposizione fiscale favorisce chi non è sposato. Ci sono pure finti divorzi in tal senso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu parli di comportamenti che sono considerati un reato, e li paragoni con comportamenti tutelati dalla legge. Il furto e la violenza sono puniti dalla legge.
> Tradire il marito, cacciarlo di casa, tenersi i figli, chiedere 700 Euro di mantenimento, sono comportamenti tutelati dalla legge.


Ma non dire fesserie!
Nessuno caccia di casa nessuno, visto che queste cose si chiamano: separazione, assegnazione della casa al genitore allocatore dei figli e mantenimento dei figli e sono il risultato accordi che vengono stabiliti di comune accordo, nel caso di consensuale, e ratificate dal tribunale proprio per garantire che i deboli non subiscano ingiustizie e vengano tutelati i minori. Oppure vengono stabiliti da un giudice terzo in caso di giudiziale.
Il fatto che un coniuge abbia tradito non significa automaticamente che sia un genitore inadeguato. Questo vale solo per i padri o anche per le madri?
Puoi anche fare una proposta di legge in tal senso: un marito che tradisce resta un buon genitore (fino a prova contraria, almeno questo metticela, dai) e una moglie che tradisce diventa una cattiva madre alla quale possono essere anche allocati i figli ma automaticamente l'ottimo 'padre non dovrà più contribuire monetariamente al mantenimento.

A questo punto sorge spontanea la domanda personale, alla quale ovviamente sei libero di non rispondere: tu sei stato tradito e i tuoi figli sono stati allocati presso la madre? Tu contribuisci al loro mantenimento?


----------



## Apollonia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> apollonia prenditi questa che mi fai patireView attachment 9335


Grazie mille!


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non dire fesserie!
> Nessuno caccia di casa nessuno, visto che queste cose si chiamano: separazione, assegnazione della casa al genitore allocatore dei figli e mantenimento dei figli e sono il risultato accordi che vengono stabiliti di comune accordo, nel caso di consensuale, e ratificate dal tribunale proprio per garantire che i deboli non subiscano ingiustizie e vengano tutelati i minori. Oppure vengono stabiliti da un giudice terzo in caso di giudiziale.
> Il fatto che un coniuge abbia tradito non significa automaticamente che sia un genitore inadeguato. Questo vale solo per i padri o anche per le madri?
> Puoi anche fare una proposta di legge in tal senso: un marito che tradisce resta un buon genitore (fino a prova contraria, almeno questo metticela, dai) e una moglie che tradisce diventa una cattiva madre alla quale possono essere anche allocati i figli ma automaticamente l'ottimo 'padre non dovrà più contribuire monetariamente al mantenimento.
> ...


No la mia idea è che chi vuole separarsi lascia casa e figli all'altro, a prescindere da chi abbia tradito o dai motivi, fatti salvo ovviamente i casi di illegalità.

Attualmente i figli vengono sempre assegnati alla madre ad eccezione dei casi in cui sia lei a non volerli, oppure nel caso in cui abbia problemi di natura legale, dipendenze, o problemi di salute gravi. Mi sembra uno squilibrio ingiustificato.

Se vuoi che risponda alla domanda personale me la devi fare in privato.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> No la mia idea è che *chi vuole separarsi lascia casa e figli *all'altro, a prescindere da chi abbia tradito o dai motivi, fatti salvo ovviamente i casi di illegalità.
> 
> Attualmente i figli vengono sempre assegnati alla madre ad eccezione dei casi in cui sia lei a non volerli, oppure nel caso in cui abbia problemi di natura legale, dipendenze, o problemi di salute gravi. Mi sembra uno squilibrio ingiustificato.
> 
> Se vuoi che risponda alla domanda personale me la devi fare in privato.


Lo sai vero che non ha alcun senso?
Non voglio che rispondi a nulla se non vuoi.
Non ho un alcun interesse personale a sapere i fatti tuoi. Era quasi una domanda retorica..


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che non ha alcun senso?
> Non voglio che rispondi a nulla se non vuoi.
> Non ho un alcun interesse personale a sapere i fatti tuoi. Era quasi una domanda retorica..


Perchè non ha senso? Due persone fanno un progetto, mettono su famiglia, ci investono, poi una ad un certo punto per un torto ricevuto o per sua iniziative decide di buttare tutto all'aria. Che se ne vada lui/lei no? Ognuno deve poter essere artefice del proprio destino, se vuoi chiudere ok, vattene. Non puoi condizionare la vita di un'altra persona fino a questo punto. Non puoi chiedere ad una persona che ha investito nella famiglia, che ha dei figli, di andarsene di casa e di non avere più contatto quotidiano con i figli. Vattene tu casomai.

Preferisco non raccontare fatti miei su un forum dove le confidenze altrui vengono spesso utilizzate come armi per insultare durante le diatribe. Ma non ho nulla da nascondere, il mio comportamento è esemplare come lo è sempre stato in tutte le fasi della mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Perchè non ha senso? Due persone fanno un progetto, mettono su famiglia, ci investono, poi una ad un certo punto per un torto ricevuto o per sua iniziative decide di buttare tutto all'aria. Che se ne vada lui/lei no? Ognuno deve poter essere artefice del proprio destino, se vuoi chiudere ok, vattene. Non puoi condizionare la vita di un'altra persona fino a questo punto. Non puoi chiedere ad una persona che ha investito nella famiglia, che ha dei figli, di andarsene di casa e di non avere più contatto quotidiano con i figli. Vattene tu casomai.
> 
> Preferisco non raccontare fatti miei su un forum dove le confidenze altrui vengono spesso utilizzate come armi per insultare durante le diatribe. Ma non ho nulla da nascondere, il mio comportamento è esemplare come lo è sempre stato in tutte le fasi della mia vita.


Dico che non ha senso perché non ha alcun senso.
Basterebbe che tu leggessi Eratò.


----------



## disincantata (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Perchè non ha senso? Due persone fanno un progetto, mettono su famiglia, ci investono, poi una ad un certo punto per un torto ricevuto o per sua iniziative decide di buttare tutto all'aria. Che se ne vada lui/lei no? Ognuno deve poter essere artefice del proprio destino, se vuoi chiudere ok, vattene. Non puoi condizionare la vita di un'altra persona fino a questo punto. Non puoi chiedere ad una persona che ha investito nella famiglia, che ha dei figli, di andarsene di casa e di non avere più contatto quotidiano con i figli. Vattene tu casomai.
> 
> Preferisco non raccontare fatti miei su un forum dove le confidenze altrui vengono spesso utilizzate come armi per insultare durante le diatribe. Ma non ho nulla da nascondere, il mio comportamento è esemplare come lo è sempre stato in tutte le fasi della mia vita.



Se per un torto ricevuto intendi un tradimento ha ragione lei. Buttare fuori casa chi tradisce dovrebbe essere il primo atto.

purtroppo non farlo porta conseguenze negative all'umore del tradito.

Indipendentemente dall'esito finale 'buttarlo fuori' e' liberatorio.

POI ammetto che spesso succede l'ingiustizia, una donna tradisce e le viene ugualmente assegnata la casa ma,  e' per il bene dei figli.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dico che non ha senso perché non ha alcun senso.
> Basterebbe che tu leggessi Eratò.


Invece secondo me ha senso, come principio a cui ispirarsi per legiferare, in sintonia con i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo e della donna. Nessuno può essere allontanato dalla propria casa e dai propri figli in assenza di colpe gravi, ovvero violazioni della legge. Chi vuole sfasciare la famiglia è libero di andarsene. Questo come principio generale, poi i coniugi possono accordarsi diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Invece secondo me ha senso, come principio a cui ispirarsi per legiferare, in sintonia con i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo e della donna. Nessuno può essere allontanato dalla propria casa e dai propri figli in assenza di colpe gravi, ovvero violazioni della legge. Chi vuole sfasciare la famiglia è libero di andarsene. Questo come principio generale, poi i coniugi possono accordarsi diversamente.


Mi stai facendo venire il dubbio che, come dice qualcuno, ti abbia il gusto della polemica per la polemica.
Su questo argomento stai scrivendo delle tali assurdità che non vanno neanche confutate.


----------



## Zod (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo venire il dubbio che, come dice qualcuno, ti abbia il gusto della polemica per la polemica.
> Su questo argomento stai scrivendo delle tali assurdità che non vanno neanche confutate.


L'assurdità è consentire legalmente ad una persona di distruggerne un'altra.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Ottobre 2014)

Ho un esperienza indiretta di un carissimo amico, un collega. Fidanzato, poi sposato e un bimbo subito dopo. Si separano dopo nemmeno 3 anni. Questione di corna? No, assolutamente. O almeno ad oggi dopo così tanti anni, ne sono passati 10 circa, non si è mai saputo. Lui un pezzo di pane, uomo integro, corretto e vi assicuro collega strepitoso, di cui sono stato anche testimone di nozze al secondo matrimonio (sto pazzo!!!).
Lei una stronza assurda, dal carattere indefinito, volubile, irascibile, sprezzante alle volte. Sono stato a cena a casa loro e sono rimasto stupito della sua aggressività nei confronti del mio collega anche in maniera gratuita. In alcuni momenti anche imbarazzante.

Ma il punto non è questo. Si separano, perchè lo vuole lei, adducendo motivi che Lei non sta più bene con Lui, ora sono passati tanti anni e i motivi precisi del contenzioso davanti al giudice non li ricordo esattamente.
Fatto sta che lui se ne va, con casa ancora da pagare, fra cui mobili, cucina e altro, appena comprate, quella cena che vi dicevo era una cena per festeggiare la casa nuova.

Non c'era ancora l'affidamento congiunto se non erro, stiamo parlando del 2005 2006. In ogni caso dal momento in cui Lei decide di volersi separare da lui e successivamente dopo, fa di tutto affinchè Lui possa passare davanti al giudice un padre inadeguato. Ho letto lettere dell'avvocato di Lei , che lui conserva per farle leggere un giorno al figlio, che puntavano a togliergli la patria potestà in qualche maniera, che qualsiasi scusa era buona per non fargli vedere il figlio, addirittura anche quando era il suo compleanno non glielo ha fatto vedere, e per legge, quando un genitore compie gli anni, il figlio o i figli quel giorno stanno con lui non ci sono santi. Un giorno gli chiesi "Ma Arturo (nome fantasioso), ma che cazzo j'hai fatto a questa? Ma ti sei scopato un altra? J'hai violentato la madre?"

Lui mi diceva che non lo sa, e ancora oggi non se lo spiega, che non ne ha idea, e che era così poco tempo che stavano insieme che non se lo spiegava. Il bimbo aveva mi sembra un quasi 3 anni, quindi un matrimonio e successivamente figlio, convivenza precedente. Non erano due giorni che stavano insieme ma parliamo di un 5 6 anni di totale. 

Fui testimone di quanto lei fosse sprezzante e odiasse lui! Cercai addirittura di capire se Lei avesse un altro, di solito gli amanti spuntano dopo un pò, e invece niente, ancora oggi mi sembra che lei sia single, certo avrà avuto le sue storie può darsi che abbia anche un compagno, ma all'epoca dei fatti mi aspettavo da un momento all'altro spuntasse un altro collega, un conoscente, un qualcuno dopo la separazione o addirittura voci di corridoio su eventuali scappatelle. Nulla di tutto questo.

Ho catalogato questa esperienza come esempio che le donne possono essere veramente cattive nei confronti degli uomini anche senza un perchè. Poi magari la verità chi lo sa dov'è. La sa soltanto lei. Lui dopo 5 anni ha trovato una persona e dopo un pò se l'è sposata. E ancora oggi l'ex moglie, con il bimbo oramai 12 13 enne, gli caga ancora il cazzo e usa il figlio come strumento di lotta. Addirittura il figlio un giorno era arrabbiato con il papà perchè pensava che lui non dava i soldi alla mamma per mantenerlo, se ne uscì così all'improvviso. Cosa non vera, perchè sto poro cristo si è svenato, tornò dalla madre, parte dello stipendio alla moglie, e mo se fa mantenè dalla nuova moglie (nel senso che Lei lavora e lui purtroppo negli ultimi 2 anni sta a spasso).

.........cose brutte.....


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Invece secondo me ha senso, come principio a cui ispirarsi per legiferare, in sintonia con i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo e della donna. Nessuno può essere allontanato dalla propria casa e dai propri figli in assenza di colpe gravi, ovvero violazioni della legge. Chi vuole sfasciare la famiglia è libero di andarsene. Questo come principio generale, poi i coniugi possono accordarsi diversamente.


Se si arriva a chiedere una separazione non è perché si vuole sfasciare una famiglia oppure per denigrare il coniuge....È per tutelare se stessi e la propria salute mentale (per quanto mi riguarda) e tutelando se stessi si tutelano anche i minori che non sono obbligati ad assistere ad un clima di tensioni continue.Poi di fronte al avvocato si va insieme e si decide insieme.Se ci sono dei disaccordi l'altro può esprimersi liberamente e ci si discute..A me capita spesso che indipendentemente dal foglio di carta decidiamo con elasticita mentale ciò che è più conveniente per entrambi, non ha mai chiesto l'affidamento dei bimbi perché per motivi lavorativi non sarebbe capace di provvedere a loro 24 ore su 24 e li vede con la stessa frequenza di prima.....per non allontanarli dal padre son rimasta dove stavo anche se, nel caso in cui i bimbi non ci fossero, me ne sarei andata volentieri a casa mia,fregandomene ampiamente di avvocati e legislazioni e case ecc ecc.Ma non mi sognerei mai di privare i miei ometti dal contatto con il padre il quale dopo la separazione si eè anche migliorato nel rapporto con loro...Ci vuole intelligenza da entrambi le parti per gestire una situazione delicata come questa e quella non te la imsegna la legge.


----------



## Zod (18 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se si arriva a chiedere una separazione non è perché si vuole sfasciare una famiglia oppure per denigrare il coniuge....È per tutelare se stessi e la propria salute mentale (per quanto mi riguarda) e tutelando se stessi si tutelano anche i minori che non sono obbligati ad assistere ad un clima di tensioni continue.Poi di fronte al avvocato si va insieme e si decide insieme.Se ci sono dei disaccordi l'altro può esprimersi liberamente e ci si discute..A me capita spesso che indipendentemente dal foglio di carta decidiamo con elasticita mentale ciò che è più conveniente per entrambi, non ha mai chiesto l'affidamento dei bimbi perché per motivi lavorativi non sarebbe capace di provvedere a loro 24 ore su 24 e li vede con la stessa frequenza di prima.....per non allontanarli dal padre son rimasta dove stavo anche se, nel caso in cui i bimbi non ci fossero, me ne sarei andata volentieri a casa mia,fregandomene ampiamente di avvocati e legislazioni e case ecc ecc.Ma non mi sognerei mai di privare i miei ometti dal contatto con il padre il quale dopo la separazione si eè anche migliorato nel rapporto con loro...Ci vuole intelligenza da entrambi le parti per gestire una situazione delicata come questa e quella non te la imsegna la legge.


La legge subentra quando i coniugi non riescono ad accordarsi. La separazione consensuale è sempre la via migliore, anche perché si dovrà continuare a crescere i figli insieme anche da separati, e per poterlo fare bene non devono esserci risentimenti reciprochi, ma tranquillità.

Il principio della legge attuale è la tutela dei minori, che indirettamente favorisce la madre in quanto ritenuta la più idonea ad allevare i figli, salvo casi in cui lei non li voglia, oppure abbia problemi seri. Il risultato è che per insindacabili motivi tantissime donne chiedono la separazione, in quanto a loro rimane comunque casa, figli, mantenimento, e si levano di torno l'uomo che non amano più. Per contro gli uomini raramente chiedono la separazione, in quanto a meno che non siano agiati economicamente, è una botta che gli distrugge la vita.

È evidente che c'è una distorsione. Il principio di tutela dei minori è corretto, ma non quello che vede nella madre il genitore più idoneo. Fatto salvi casi di accordi diversi tra i coniugi, i figli per principio generale devono restare con il genitore contrario alla separazione. Questo deve essere il principio di ispirazione generale. 

Nei casi di litigiosità può subentrare il ruolo del consultorio o di un terapista della coppia che data la situazione consiglia il giudice sull'affidamento. Questo nei casi in cui nessuno dei due nonostante la forte litigiosità voglia andarsene.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La legge subentra quando i coniugi non riescono ad accordarsi. La separazione consensuale è sempre la via migliore, anche perché si dovrà continuare a crescere i figli insieme anche da separati, e per poterlo fare bene non devono esserci risentimenti reciprochi, ma tranquillità.
> 
> Il principio della legge attuale è la tutela dei minori, che indirettamente favorisce la madre in quanto ritenuta la più idonea ad allevare i figli, salvo casi in cui lei non li voglia, oppure abbia problemi seri. Il risultato è che per insindacabili motivi tantissime donne chiedono la separazione, in quanto a loro rimane comunque casa, figli, mantenimento, e si levano di torno l'uomo che non amano più. Per contro gli uomini raramente chiedono la separazione, in quanto a meno che non siano agiati economicamente, è una botta che gli distrugge la vita.
> 
> ...


Non capisco in base a cosa chi non vuole la separazione e, magari l'ha causata, dovrebbe essere avvantaggiato.


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La legge subentra quando i coniugi non riescono ad accordarsi. La separazione consensuale è sempre la via migliore, anche perché si dovrà continuare a crescere i figli insieme anche da separati, e per poterlo fare bene non devono esserci risentimenti reciprochi, ma tranquillità.
> 
> Il principio della legge attuale è la tutela dei minori, che indirettamente favorisce la madre in quanto ritenuta la più idonea ad allevare i figli, salvo casi in cui lei non li voglia, oppure abbia problemi seri. Il risultato è che per insindacabili motivi tantissime donne chiedono la separazione, in quanto a loro rimane comunque casa, figli, mantenimento, e si levano di torno l'uomo che non amano più. Per contro gli uomini raramente chiedono la separazione, in quanto a meno che non siano agiati economicamente, è una botta che gli distrugge la vita.
> 
> ...


Io non credo che le madri in quanto femmine siano automaticamente idonee al affidamento dei minori.Ci sono anche qui delle madri che hanno abbandonato i figli dal padre e se ne sono scappate..in quel caso i figli son cresciuti giustamente con il padre perché il giudice ha deciso che la madre non fosse idonea.Ogni atto di separazione e affidamento andrebbe valutato caso per caso cercando anche di mettere da parte i propri conflitti individuali per il bene dei figli.Poi per come la vedo io si può smettere di essere una coppia ma si rimane per sempre legati dal filo della genitorialita che impone rispetto reciproco pur di evitare di correre sempre davanti a un giudice..se il buon senso non c'è ,sia nelle consensuali che nelle giudiziali, si troverà sempre un modo perfarsi del male a prescindere dalla legge.


----------



## Zod (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non capisco in base a cosa chi non vuole la separazione e, magari l'ha causata, dovrebbe essere avvantaggiato.


Parlo del principio a cui dovrebbe attenersi il legislatore. Le questioni tecniche sono altra cosa, tra l'altro già con le leggi attuali avviene quello che tu dici, visto che non è sempre l'uomo la causa di separazione. 

Come dicevo chi chiede la separazione deve andarsene. Se ritiene di avere la "giusta causa" può appoggiarsi ai consultori e ai servizi sociali per richiedere una sorta di amministrazione controllata, dove a seguito di un periodo di verifiche e ascolto dei membri della famiglia può essere inoltrata la richiesta di separazione per giusta causa, portando prove a supporto del dolo ricevuto ed ottenendo l'assegnazione dei figli pur avendo intrapreso per primo/a la direzione della separazione.

È un po' come dare le dimissioni, o dare le dimissioni per giusta causa. Verificata la giusta causa si ha diritto al l'affidamento dei figli. Il tradimento verificato da servizi di investigazione può essere considerato come dolo grave ma non basta da solo.


----------



## birba (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Parlo del principio a cui dovrebbe attenersi il legislatore. Le questioni tecniche sono altra cosa, tra l'altro già con le leggi attuali avviene quello che tu dici, visto che non è sempre l'uomo la causa di separazione.
> 
> Come dicevo chi chiede la separazione deve andarsene. Se ritiene di avere la "giusta causa" può appoggiarsi ai consultori e ai servizi sociali per richiedere una sorta di amministrazione controllata, dove a seguito di un periodo di verifiche e ascolto dei membri della famiglia può essere inoltrata la richiesta di separazione per giusta causa, portando prove a supporto del dolo ricevuto ed ottenendo l'assegnazione dei figli pur avendo intrapreso per primo/a la direzione della separazione.
> 
> È un po' come dare le dimissioni, o dare le dimissioni per giusta causa. Verificata la giusta causa si ha diritto al l'affidamento dei figli. Il tradimento verificato da servizi di investigazione può essere considerato come dolo grave ma non basta da solo.


il tradimento non è neanche più considerato una cosa grave, in sede di separazione
cmq che dovrebbe esserci più attenzione è vero
i giudici spesso neanche verificano niente
appioppano casa e figli alle mamme e i babbi.... cazzacci loro! pure se hanno "ragione"


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Parlo del principio a cui dovrebbe attenersi il legislatore. Le questioni tecniche sono altra cosa, tra l'altro già con le leggi attuali avviene quello che tu dici, visto che non è sempre l'uomo la causa di separazione.
> 
> Come dicevo chi chiede la separazione deve andarsene. Se ritiene di avere la "giusta causa" può appoggiarsi ai consultori e ai servizi sociali per richiedere una sorta di amministrazione controllata, dove a seguito di un periodo di verifiche e ascolto dei membri della famiglia può essere inoltrata la richiesta di separazione per giusta causa, portando prove a supporto del dolo ricevuto ed ottenendo l'assegnazione dei figli pur avendo intrapreso per primo/a la direzione della separazione.
> 
> È un po' come dare le dimissioni, o dare le dimissioni per giusta causa. Verificata la giusta causa si ha diritto al l'affidamento dei figli. Il tradimento verificato da servizi di investigazione può essere considerato come dolo grave ma non basta da solo.



Qui non ci troviamo.

A mio parere il tradimento e' l'atto piu' grave (violenze a parte) per chiedere la separazione. 

Qui servirebbe un po' piu' di equita'. Se e' la donna a tradire dovrebbe pagarne le conseguenze materiali.

Fa molto piu' male di altri fatti pur devastanti che possono capitare in un matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

In tempi in cui si spara a zero contro la classe politica, c'è chi scrive cose tali che riesce a farla rivalutare.
Possono anche esserci posizioni politiche che dicono cose del genere, non si sa mai, ma quelli di Forza Nuova non li ascolto.


----------



## Zod (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In tempi in cui si spara a zero contro la classe politica, c'è chi scrive cose tali che riesce a farla rivalutare.
> Possono anche esserci posizioni politiche che dicono cose del genere, non si sa mai, ma quelli di Forza Nuova non li ascolto.


È il terzo attacco personale da chi ha sostenuto che io cerco solo polemiche. Se non sai sostenere un contradditorio senza scadere in insulti personali dedicati solo alle cose frivole.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È il terzo attacco personale da chi ha sostenuto che io cerco solo polemiche. Se non sai sostenere un contradditorio senza scadere in insulti personali dedicati solo alle cose frivole.


Sentiti attaccato quanto vuoi.
Te lo dico più chiaro e quindi più personale: queste posizioni assurde erano sostenute da chi voleva abrogare il divorzio, sostenendo che sarebbero stati abbandonati coniugi incolpevoli. In quel caso si riferivano a "vecchie" quarantenni abbandonate per delle ventenni, il risultato del referendum provò che le donne, "vecchie" o giovani non si erano fatte abbindolare.
Se qualcuno, questa ideona suppongo che non l'abbia partorita da solo, la ripropone ora, lo fa sperando negli uomini incattiviti di poter essere abbandonati e di dover, perfino, essere costretti a mantenere i figli.
Mi auguro che gli uomini siano di altrettanto buon senso quanto lo furono le donne ai tempi.
Chiunque sostenga una idea del genere ha una posizione marginale politica e, chiaramente, reazionaria. 
Per fortuna non ci sei tu a legiferare. E neppure chi sostiene cose del genere.
L'accusa di non saper sostenere una posizione non mi fa né caldo né freddo e la sfida non mi coinvolge, soprattutto con chi sostiene cose insensate.
E con questo ho chiuso.


----------



## Zod (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sentiti attaccato quanto vuoi.
> Te lo dico più chiaro e quindi più personale: queste posizioni assurde erano sostenute da chi voleva abrogare il divorzio, sostenendo che sarebbero stati abbandonati coniugi incolpevoli. In quel caso si riferivano a "vecchie" quarantenni abbandonate per delle ventenni, il risultato del referendum provò che le donne, "vecchie" o giovani non si erano fatte abbindolare.
> Se qualcuno, questa ideona suppongo che non l'abbia partorita da solo, la ripropone ora, lo fa sperando negli uomini incattiviti di poter essere abbandonati e di dover, perfino, essere *costretti a mantenere i figli.*
> Mi auguro che gli uomini siano di altrettanto buon senso quanto lo furono le donne ai tempi.
> ...


Ma de che? Dove ho scritto che un padre non dovrebbe mantenere i figli? 

La sostanza è che il legislatore in discordanza con i diritti umani impone un modello secondo il quale una donna può distruggere un uomo senza che esso abbia colpa. E questo è abominevole. Poi tira fuori tutta la politica che ti pare, la sostanza dei fatti non cambia. 

Facciamo l'inverso, facciamo che un uomo può buttare fuori di casa la moglie, tenersi i figli e la casa, e pretendere un assegno di mantenimento complessivo di 700 Euro su un stipendio di 1200/1400. Ti va bene oppure lo consideri una ingiustizia contraria ad ogni logica? Questo è quello che viene fatto ai padri di famiglia che un bel giorno si sentono dire dalla moglie: "sai che c'è? Non ho più voglia di farti da mangiare e lavarti i panni, non ho più voglia di vederti in giro per casa. Lì ci sono le tue valigie. Prendile e vattetene. Mi tengo figli casa e macchina, la legge me lo permette. Per l'assegno vedremo ma chiederò almeno 700 Euro". 

Figurati a me cosa me ne frega di sfide o posizioni. Io sto sostenendo delle idee senza attaccarti personalmente, tu invece mi hai attaccato più volte. No problem, anche per me chiuso qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma de che? Dove ho scritto che un padre non dovrebbe mantenere i figli?
> 
> La sostanza è che il legislatore in discordanza con i diritti umani impone un modello secondo il quale una donna può distruggere un uomo senza che esso abbia colpa. E questo è abominevole. Poi tira fuori tutta la politica che ti pare, la sostanza dei fatti non cambia.
> 
> ...


posso chiederti da che pianeta è arrivata la tua astronave? E lì, avete ossigeno a sufficenza? Per caso sei anche negazionista? Sentiti libero di dirmi la verità, visto che non ho la minima idea di chi tu sia. Di cosa tu voglia sì, però.


----------



## Zod (19 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso chiederti da che pianeta è arrivata la tua astronave? E lì, avete ossigeno a sufficenza? Per caso sei anche negazionista? Sentiti libero di dirmi la verità, visto che non ho la minima idea di chi tu sia. *Di cosa tu voglia sì*, però.


Sentiamo...

[questo stupido sistema di moderazione mi impedisce di darti un rosso ma disapprovo assai la tua arroganza]


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2014)

mah....

di cose zozze, ma veramente zozze ne ho viste parecchie quando si presentavano uomini a chiedere soldi per fare regali costosi all'amante e portarla in vacanza.
le più zozze immaginabili le ho vissute sulla mia pelle e restano sepolte e chiuse a doppia serratura negli antri più bui della mia adolescenza.

zod magari estremizza alcune posizioni, ma non sono completamente in disaccordo.

l'uomo medio guadagna intorno ai 1500 euro al mese, sposato con figli.

scenario tipico dopo una decina di anni di matrimonio ed una vita tutto sommato stabile, 3 figli di 3-5-8 anni, macchina da pagare per altri 3-4 anni, mutuo per 20 anni minimo.
a mala pena si mettono da parte i soldi per andare in vacanza una settimana all'anno. a malapena.

crisi al decimo anno, salta il matrimonio, la moglie ne ha trovato un altro e lo sbatte fuori di casa.

il nostro uomo si ritrova senza un tetto, senza una moglie e senza figli, senza una macchina evidentemente quella serve alla madre per i bambini, ad andare in affitto e in mutande come non mai.

dai 1500 euro con 3 figli minorenni ed un mutuo da pagare il giudice potrà tranquillamente accordare un forfait di 200 euro a figlio, grasso che cola per il nostro padre abbandonato.
si ritroverà con uno stipendio di 900 euro con cui dovrà pagare l'affitto ( 400-500 ) se vive in un paese di merda, e vivrà con l'autobus per il resto dei suoi giorni, campando per arrivare a fine mese con 50 euro sul conto per almeno 10 anni.

ora questo discorso si può fare anche all'inverso evidentemente, ma siamo tutti d'accordo che è molto più frequente in una direzione.

non vedo il nesso onestamente con i mariti violenti che picchiano le mogli e le violentano, o altre storielle più o meno orripilanti.

la normalità è la situazione descritta e quello che zod sostiene è che se la donna ha il colpo di testa, bè forse è il caso di prendere in considerazione che sia lei ad andarsene e a pagare gli alimenti e che sia lei a fare una vita di merda per i restanti 10 anni e non il compagno che niente ha fatto e si ritrova succube di scelte altrui. 

non la vedo come una cosa fuori di testa.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

forse sarebbe il caso di introdurre anche da noi gli accordi prematrimoniali, che attualmente sono nulli
il trust già è lecito, poichè lo scopo deve essere meritevole di tutela e il mantenimento dei figli lo è, però credo che sia usato pochissimo

comunque diciamo che secondo me in linea generale questi due istituti hanno senso in misura direttamente proporzionale ai patrimoni già posseduti prima del matrimonio, quindi rimarrebbero fuori quei matrimoni, di solito lunghi, in cui i coniugi costruiscono assieme il patrimonio con il proprio lavoro, anche casalingo, e contribuendo anche in misure differenti, cosa che rende difficile stabilire esattamente quanto "spetterebbe" a ciascuno in teoria, punto dal quale secondo me bisognerebbe partire per ridistribuire l'economia in caso di divorzio, soprattutto con figli


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Veramente Zod aveva scritto che tradire non e' illegale e che quindi un tradimento, secondo lui, non e' sufficiente per la moglie per pretendere la separazione.

Sul resto concordo.

Se invece vieni tradita Un pedata  e fuori  se la prendi te la devi tenere. Fortunato chi trova una scema come me.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mah....
> 
> di cose zozze, ma veramente zozze ne ho viste parecchie quando si presentavano uomini a chiedere soldi per fare regali costosi all'amante e portarla in vacanza.
> le più zozze immaginabili le ho vissute sulla mia pelle e restano sepolte e chiuse a doppia serratura negli antri più bui della mia adolescenza.
> ...


Non vorrei illudere gli astanti maschili ma la percentuale dei padri che separati non versano nemmeno un centesimo per il mantenimento sono diversi tanto che l'ordinamento giuridico prevede dal 2012 le manette a chi reiteratamente o in continuità non versa nulla e se ne frega ... Diciamo che ora per i padri la legge è più restrittiva. Nel caso in cui il padre diventi realmente indigente tale che non può versare nulla ha facoltà di dimostrarlo anzi è un suo diritto e la legge non si applica.


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei illudere gli astanti maschili ma la percentuale dei padri che separati non versano nemmeno un centesimo per il mantenimento sono diversi tanto che l'ordinamento giuridico prevede dal 2012 le manette a chi reiteratamente o in continuità non versa nulla e se ne frega ... Diciamo che ora per i padri la legge è più restrittiva. Nel caso in cui il padre diventi realmente indigente tale che non può versare nulla ha facoltà di dimostrarlo anzi è un suo diritto e la legge non si applica.


....e forse ci dimentichiamo che se riesci (generico) a dimostrare il tradimento e la condotta "non idonea" del coniuge la separazione va in carico della controparte (uomo o donna che sia) e si ottiene l'affidamento dei figli....inoltre nel caso in cui lei lavora non ha diritto a mantenimento per se stessa (caso mio, non l'ho neanche chiesto) e nel caso in cui ci fosse una abitazione di proprietà e una macchina di proprietà il giudice può anche decidere di provvedere solo al mantenimento per i figli e con partecipazione al 50% per le spese extra....


----------



## Zod (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....e forse ci dimentichiamo che se riesci (generico) a dimostrare il tradimento e la condotta "non idonea" del coniuge la separazione va in carico della controparte (uomo o donna che sia) e si ottiene l'affidamento dei figli....inoltre nel caso in cui lei lavora non ha diritto a mantenimento per se stessa (caso mio, non l'ho neanche chiesto) e nel caso in cui ci fosse una abitazione di proprietà e una macchina di proprietà il giudice può anche decidere di provvedere solo al mantenimento per i figli e con partecipazione al 50% per le spese extra....


Attualmente dovrebbe essere che se scopri il tradimento puoi chiedere la separazione con addebito e non devi corrispondere gli assegni al coniuge. L'affidamento resta sempre alla madre a meno che non si riesca a dimostrare la sua non idoneità genitoriale, che non ha a che fare con il fatto che abbia tradito o meno. È molto difficile dimostrare che una madre sia inadatta al suo ruolo, occorrono precedenti penali o storie cliniche particolari.

Gli assegni verso i figli sono sempre obbligatori.

Rimane la possibilità per la donna di decidere in qualunque momento e a suo insindacabile giudizio la separazione tenendosi i figli e quindi anche la casa coniugale. Può inoltre introdurre in tale casa un altro uomo. Può fare richiesta degli alimenti per se stessa se non lavora. Il padre può ottenere l'affido condiviso dei figli e tenerli con se in un'altra casa. Tale situazione può comportare una riduzione dell'assegno verso i figli. Da un punto di vista logico se i figli stanno in uguale misura dall'uno e dall'altro genitore, e gli extra sono pagati al 50%, sarebbe una misura ovvia eliminare l'assegno di mantenimento per i figli versato alla ex moglie. In tale contesto molti padri si rifiutano di pagare l'assegno anche per i figli. Meno che mai l'assegno per la moglie che non ha alcun motivo di continuare ad esistere.

La legge è in corso di modifiche per il fatto che è inutile chiedere l'impossibile agli ex mariti visto che il risultato più scontato è che non paghino. Per ovviare alle conseguenti confische intestano le proprietà ad una terza persona, e la legge per impedire che avvenga ne blocca le proprietà. Una caccia all'ultimo spicciolo che in alcuni casi è giusta, ma nella maggiorparte dei casi è un accanimento.

La misura più corretta, secondo me, mantenendo questo sistema, è che le proprietà in comunione vengano vendute e il ricavato diviso in parti uguali. Affido condiviso al 50%, nessun assegno da versare.

È inutile che mi date dei rossi, dei quali me ne sbatto altamente, sto esprimendo idee senza offendere personalmente nessuno, nonostante di offese personali me ne siano state fatte (non parlo di te Erato). Se non sapete gestire una discussione seria senza scadere in queste pratiche fanciullesche, dedicatevi ai thread del broccolo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Il problema è che qualunque stronzata ripetuta all'infinito assume un valore di realtà.

Stiano attente le ragazze che solidarizzano con gli uomini su qualunque cosa (soprattutto se sono state amanti e hanno immaginato le mogli arpie) perché potrebbe anche a loro capitare di trovarsi separate con figli da crescere e i casi estremi raccontati potrebbero assurgere a esempio comune e poi potrebbero ritrovarsi senza alcun aiuto per crescere i figli.
Mi domando come si possa voler far credere che la legge tuteli ingiustamente le donne quando è evidente che per qualunque altro aspetto le donne non sono tutelate. 
I legislatori (da sempre e tuttora) in maggioranza uomini sarebbero stati autolesionisti solo in questo caso?!


----------



## Zod (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che qualunque stronzata ripetuta all'infinito assume un valore di realtà.
> 
> Stiano attente le ragazze che solidarizzano con gli uomini su qualunque cosa (soprattutto se sono state amanti e hanno immaginato le mogli arpie) perché potrebbe anche a loro capitare di trovarsi separate con figli da crescere e i casi estremi raccontati potrebbero assurgere a esempio comune e poi potrebbero ritrovarsi senza alcun aiuto per crescere i figli.
> Mi domando come si possa voler far credere che la legge tuteli ingiustamente le donne quando è evidente che per qualunque altro aspetto le donne non sono tutelate.
> I legislatori (da sempre e tuttora) in maggioranza uomini sarebbero stati autolesionisti solo in questo caso?!


La legge sui divorzi è scaturita in un contesto sociale completamente diverso da quello attuale. Fammi esempi in cui le donne non sono tutelate.

Qui non siamo in parlamento, ciò che diciamo qui sono espressione di opinioni personali, non sono disegni di legge.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che qualunque stronzata ripetuta all'infinito assume un valore di realtà.
> 
> *Stiano attente le ragazze che solidarizzano con gli uomini su qualunque cosa (soprattutto se sono state amanti e hanno immaginato le mogli arpie) *perché potrebbe anche a loro capitare di trovarsi separate con figli da crescere e i casi estremi raccontati potrebbero assurgere a esempio comune e poi potrebbero ritrovarsi senza alcun aiuto per crescere i figli.
> Mi domando come si possa voler far credere che la legge tuteli ingiustamente le donne quando è evidente che per qualunque altro aspetto le donne non sono tutelate.
> I legislatori (da sempre e tuttora) in maggioranza uomini sarebbero stati autolesionisti solo in questo caso?!



ma non è questo il punto, secondo me, il punto è che obiettivamente ci sono casi di mariti nuovi poveri etc., che sono stati lasciati per un altro uomo, anche
poi è anche vero che ogni storia fa a sè, ovvero questi mariti non sono automaticamente delle vittime, tuttavia mi pare che si possa affermare che non si siano certo sposati per vivere in futuro la vita che hanno ora...discorso complesso, che non mi pare si possa liquidare dicendo che di contro ci sono donne poco tutelate
ad es. è da un po' che qualche comune mette a disposizione alloggi temporanei per padri separati indigenti o quasi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è questo il punto, secondo me, il punto è che obiettivamente ci sono casi di mariti nuovi poveri etc., che sono stati lasciati per un altro uomo, anche
> poi è anche vero che ogni storia fa a sè, ovvero questi mariti non sono automaticamente delle vittime, tuttavia mi pare che si possa affermare che non si siano certo sposati per vivere in futuro la vita che hanno ora...discorso complesso, che non mi pare si possa liquidare dicendo che di contro ci sono donne poco tutelate
> ad es. è da un po' che qualche comune mette a disposizione alloggi temporanei per padri separati indigenti o quasi


Ogni parte politica, nell'attuale quadro di politica piuttosto confusa, appiattita e falsamente post-ideologica, cerca di conquistare elettorato sul piano dei diritti e delle condizioni personali.
Ci sono omosessuali strenui difensori della famiglia tradizionale e contro le unioni di fatto per calcolo elettorale.
C'è chi ha individuato nell'odio nei confronti dell'indipendenza femminile un bacino di voti e su quello sta agendo.
Non è certo l'azione di un comune la prova che ci sia necessità di cambiare la legge.
Persone che hanno bisogno di case e non ne trovano ce ne sono in tutte le condizioni di stato civile ed un problema che andrebbe affrontato costruendo case popolari e facendo manutenzione delle esistenti.
Invece sono decenni che non si fa nulla.
Il problema dell'edilizia, il consumo dissennato di suolo, il rilancio dell'economia che deriverebbe invece dal recupero dell'esistente ecc sono argomenti che certamente conosci.
Isolare una categoria da una variegata massa di bisognosi ha solo una funzione elettorale.
I "poveri ex mariti indigenti" potrebbero essere anche disoccupati o alcolisti o gay senza famiglia e compagno o potrebbero essere donne sole con figli e tutti avrebbero bisogno di una casa a costi contenuti.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni parte politica, nell'attuale quadro di politica piuttosto confusa, appiattita e falsamente post-ideologica, cerca di conquistare elettorato sul piano dei diritti e delle condizioni personali.
> Ci sono omosessuali strenui difensori della famiglia tradizionale e contro le unioni di fatto per calcolo elettorale.
> C'è chi ha individuato nell'odio nei confronti dell'indipendenza femminile un bacino di voti e su quello sta agendo.
> Non è certo l'azione di un comune la prova che ci sia necessità di cambiare la legge.
> ...


capisco il tuo discorso ma secondo me è anche vero che mariti che tornano al mittente non se ne erano mai visti così tanti, prima, o sbaglio?
nel senso che secondo me può essere veramente un fenomeno "nuovo" della nostra società, e non sempre perchè sono degli incapaci totali...perchè no?


----------



## Zod (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è questo il punto, secondo me, il punto è che obiettivamente ci sono casi di mariti nuovi poveri etc., che sono stati lasciati per un altro uomo, anche
> poi è anche vero che ogni storia fa a sè, ovvero questi mariti non sono automaticamente delle vittime, tuttavia mi pare che si possa affermare che non si siano certo sposati per vivere in futuro la vita che hanno ora...discorso complesso, che non mi pare si possa liquidare dicendo che di contro ci sono donne poco tutelate
> ad es. è da un po' che qualche comune mette a disposizione alloggi temporanei per padri separati indigenti o quasi


Che poi questa richiesta di fare attenzione da parte delle donne... Se ha un figlio maschio e un giorno gli ritorna a casa con la valigia e gli dice che nella casa costata tanti sacrifici ci andrà a vivere un altro, insieme ai suoi figli, e che ha bisogno di un aiuto economico per far fronte ai 700 Euro che dovrà versare...oltre a vitto e alloggio...


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Che poi questa richiesta di fare attenzione da parte delle donne... Se ha un figlio maschio e un giorno gli ritorna a casa con la valigia e gli dice che nella casa costata tanti sacrifici ci andrà a vivere un altro, insieme ai suoi figli, e che ha bisogno di un aiuto economico per far fronte ai 700 Euro che dovrà versare...oltre a vitto e alloggio...



infatti è anche vero che le madri dei maschi non sono proprio felicissime, anzi
diciamo che in generale nessuno dei protagonisti avrebbe voluto trovarsi dove si trova, e si spera che ciascuno si assuma le proprie responsabilità, anche al di là di quello che stabilisce la legge


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco il tuo discorso ma secondo me è anche vero che mariti che tornano al mittente non se ne erano mai visti così tanti, prima, o sbaglio?
> nel senso che secondo me può essere veramente un fenomeno "nuovo" della nostra società, e non sempre perchè sono degli incapaci totali...perchè no?


A leggere qui sembrano molti meno di quanti dovrebbero essere.
Certamente quando una donna non ha un reddito suo non può che abbozzare perché se il marito ha un reddito modesto la fame, in caso di separazione, è assicurata a entrambi e ai figli.
E' un fenomeno nuovo anche il fatto che siano in costante aumento le laureate rispetto ai laureati, quando poco più di cent'anni fa si discuteva sull'attitudine del cervello femminile allo studio.
Progressivamente si avrà un'equiparazione anche delle retribuzioni, a parità di lavoro, e, soprattutto, una parità di funzioni a parità di competenze.
Più c'è indipendenza economica più c'è potere contrattuale anche nella coppia.
Non ho capito gli "incapaci".
Sta cambiando anche il reale interesse per svolgere il compito genitoriale da parte degli uomini e la legge si è adeguata con l'affido condiviso che un tempo nessun uomo si sarebbe sognato di chiedere.
Da qui a proporre per legge che chi chiede la separazione debba essere per ciò stesso il "perdente" è una tale aberrazione che non va neanche confutata.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A leggere qui sembrano molti meno di quanti dovrebbero essere.
> Certamente quando una donna non ha un reddito suo non può che abbozzare perché se il marito ha un reddito modesto la fame, in caso di separazione, è assicurata a entrambi e ai figli.
> E' un fenomeno nuovo anche il fatto che siano in costante aumento le laureate rispetto ai laureati, quando poco più di cent'anni fa si discuteva sull'attitudine del cervello femminile allo studio.
> Progressivamente si avrà un'equiparazione anche delle retribuzioni, a parità di lavoro, e, soprattutto, una parità di funzioni a parità di competenze.
> ...


l'incapacità era riferita a quei mariti che non hanno reddito per colpa loro, tipo non hanno voglia di lavorare etc.

in effetti non proponevo leggi nuove, solo buon senso e assunzione di responsabilità
ad es. se io mi separo perchè ho trovato un altro, potrei almeno astenermi dal rovinare economicamente mio marito, detto in sintesi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> l'incapacità era riferita a quei mariti che non hanno reddito per colpa loro, tipo non hanno voglia di lavorare etc.
> 
> in effetti non proponevo leggi nuove, solo buon senso e assunzione di responsabilità
> ad es. se io mi separo perchè ho trovato un altro, potrei almeno astenermi dal rovinare economicamente mio marito, detto in sintesi


Esistono i tribunali per questo.
Avevo fatto una discussione assurda con amiche (senza figli) che sostenevano che un padre molto abbiente avrebbe dovuto dare per il figlio il necessario e non una cifra "atta a consentire il tenore di vita precedente alla separazione" perché altrimenti con una cifra consistente avrebbe vissuto bene anche l'ex moglie (nello specifico era lui che l'aveva mollata per la ventenne. Cosa che in sé non significa nulla perché si può rendere la vita impossibile e del caso specifico sapevamo poco). Il tribunale aveva deciso per una cifra consistente.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono i tribunali per questo.
> Avevo fatto una discussione assurda con amiche (senza figli) che sostenevano che un padre molto abbiente avrebbe dovuto dare per il figlio il necessario e non una cifra "atta a consentire il tenore di vita precedente alla separazione" perché altrimenti con una cifra consistente avrebbe vissuto bene anche l'ex moglie (nello specifico era lui che l'aveva mollata per la ventenne. Cosa che in sé non significa nulla perché si può rendere la vita impossibile e del caso specifico sapevamo poco). Il tribunale aveva deciso per una cifra consistente.



si può anche accordarsi in modo equo e farsi omologare l'accordo
i tribunali non sono la giustizia, magari lo fossero...il mondo non sarebbe quello che conosciamo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> si può anche accordarsi in modo equo e farsi omologare l'accordo
> i tribunali non sono la giustizia, magari lo fossero...il mondo non sarebbe quello che conosciamo


E' quello che accade nella maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che accade nella maggioranza dei casi.


anche perchè la giudiziale costa ed è una menata pazzesca


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Esistono i tribunali per questo.*
> Avevo fatto una discussione assurda con amiche (senza figli) che sostenevano che un padre molto abbiente avrebbe dovuto dare per il figlio il necessario e non una cifra "atta a consentire il tenore di vita precedente alla separazione" perché altrimenti con una cifra consistente avrebbe vissuto bene anche l'ex moglie (nello specifico era lui che l'aveva mollata per la ventenne. Cosa che in sé non significa nulla perché si può rendere la vita impossibile e del caso specifico sapevamo poco). Il tribunale aveva deciso per una cifra consistente.



aggiungo che però, se è vero come è vero che è indispensabile portare in tribunale le prove dell'adulterio per l'addebito della separazione, ovviamente è anche vero che chi tradisce non va di sua sponte ad ammetterlo in tribunale (altrimenti il tradito non avrebbe la necessità di portare le prove!)
nel senso che in questi casi si demanda ai tribunali quello che dovrebbe scaturire dall'assunzione delle proprie responsabilità, con la conseguenza un po' aberrante che se il tradito non "riesce" a portare le prove del tradimento, è come se il tradimento non esistesse e la separazione fosse per altri motivi, con tutte le conseguenze economiche etc.che  rifilano in questi casi i tribunali...


----------



## Zod (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> aggiungo che però, se è vero come è vero che è indispensabile portare in tribunale le prove dell'adulterio per l'addebito della separazione, ovviamente è anche vero che chi tradisce non va di sua sponte ad ammetterlo in tribunale (altrimenti il tradito non avrebbe la necessità di portare le prove!)
> nel senso che in questi casi si demanda ai tribunali quello che dovrebbe scaturire dall'assunzione delle proprie responsabilità, con la conseguenza un po' aberrante che se il tradito non "riesce" a portare le prove del tradimento, è come se il tradimento non esistesse e la separazione fosse per altri motivi, con tutte le conseguenze economiche etc.che  rifilano in questi casi i tribunali...


Sono questioni tecniche. L'aberrazione sta nel consentire alla donna il potere legale di distruggere un uomo anche quando egli non ha colpe. Con la conseguenza che se invece è ragionevole tocca pure ringraziarla. Questo crea squilibri anche nel caso in cui sia l'uomo a volersi separare ma evita di farlo per non rischiare di perdere tutto. Magari proprio per aver scoperto un tradimento. La donna invece non rischia nulla in ogni caso, visto che le rimane tutto quanto ha già. Così si assiste da una parte ad una certa facilità con cui si fa richiesta di separazione, anche per stupidaggini, mentre dall'altra tale richiesta non viene mossa nemmeno per questioni serie.


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono questioni tecniche. L'aberrazione sta nel consentire alla donna il potere legale di distruggere un uomo anche quando egli non ha colpe. Con la conseguenza che se invece è ragionevole tocca pure ringraziarla. Questo crea squilibri anche nel caso in cui sia l'uomo a volersi separare ma evita di farlo per non rischiare di perdere tutto. Magari proprio per aver scoperto un tradimento. La donna invece non rischia nulla in ogni caso, visto che le rimane tutto quanto ha già. Così si assiste da una parte ad una certa facilità con cui si fa richiesta di separazione, anche per stupidaggini, mentre dall'altra tale richiesta non viene mossa nemmeno per questioni serie.


secondo me la separazione impoverisce entrambi, anche solo per l'inevitabile moltiplicazione delle spese etc.
poi è anche vero che la mentalità è spesso volta a spennare l'uomo traditore, l'ho letto anche qui sul forum parecchie volte, tuttavia anche l'uomo tradito può subire la stessa sorte senza colpe, almeno apparenti, poi chissà
ritorno a dire che secondo me sarebbe meglio cercare di tenersi una certa autonomia economica, ma è un discorso che non piace e che però ogni tanto qualcuno mette in essere tipo il trust che dicevo prima, se ovviamente si ha qualcosa da metterci dentro, invece il caso "classico" della coppia che compra casa assieme col mutuo è una specie di incubo in caso di separazione, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

Quoto praticamente tutto quello che ha detto Free. Anche alcune cose di Zod. le 3 coppie separate che frequento le donne hanno avuto sicuramente la meglio anche se due hanno tradito e deciso per questo la separazione. Poi non credo che si possa generalizzare sicuramente esistono donne che hanno a che fare con uomini che non si assumono responsabilitá e che scompaiono dopo la separazione.
Se penso a me nonostante il mio tradimento se scoperto io per la legge potrei restare nella mia casa con i miei figli e mio marito passarmi un'assegno per loro che lo ridurre sull'astrico.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me la separazione impoverisce entrambi, anche solo per l'inevitabile moltiplicazione delle spese etc.
> poi è anche vero che la mentalità è spesso volta a spennare l'uomo traditore, l'ho letto anche qui sul forum parecchie volte, tuttavia anche l'uomo tradito può subire la stessa sorte senza colpe, almeno apparenti, poi chissà
> ritorno a dire che secondo me sarebbe meglio *cercare di tenersi una certa autonomia economica*, ma è un discorso che non piace e che però ogni tanto qualcuno mette in essere tipo il trust che dicevo prima, se ovviamente si ha qualcosa da metterci dentro, invece il caso "classico" della coppia che compra casa assieme col mutuo è una specie di incubo in caso di separazione, secondo me


Fatto per 12 anni e intestato tutto a lei,compresa la macchina che adesso mi sono "ricomprato" pagandole il valore quattroruote in modo da consentirle di comprarsi una macchina nuova più piccola.
Però lei lavora e ha uno stipendio ottimo, un bel po' superiore alla media.
E' tutto più semplice. Siamo più poveri nel senso che ora dobbiamo stare attenti a cose che prima facevamo con tranquillità, soprattutto io che mi sono sobbarcato spese fisse ma on ho un'entrata fissa essendo un lavoratore autonomo.
Poi i rapporti contano, tanto.
Lo ripeto ancora una volta, niente guerre inutili!!!! (se la situazione lo consente chiaramente).
Se è finita è finita, stop. Sopravvivete al meglio, aiutatevi, collaborate. Certo se la ex moglie o l'ex marito stronzeggiano la situazione è difficile, ma se siete voi a rompere le palle perché vi rode ancora contro lei o contro lui, fermatevi!!!!
Il discorso esula ovviamente da situazioni di ex mariti latitanti che non danno più un euro pur potendo.
Lady Godiva ed io discutiamo al contrario "pago io", "no pago io", "allora la prossima volta io pago quell'altra cosa", "sì ma tu hai portato i bambini a mangiare al pizza", e tutte ste menate.
Speriamo di continuare così.


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma de che? Dove ho scritto che un padre non dovrebbe mantenere i figli?
> 
> La sostanza è che il legislatore in discordanza con i diritti umani impone un modello secondo il quale una donna può distruggere un uomo senza che esso abbia colpa. E questo è abominevole. Poi tira fuori tutta la politica che ti pare, la sostanza dei fatti non cambia.
> 
> ...


ma mica a tutti sai? una mia carissima amica ha dovuto pagare gli alimenti al marito, perchè lui era un ubriacone che invece di lavorare stava al bar dalla mattina alla sera mentre lei lavorava, questo il motivo della separazione e il giudice ha deciso che lui non lavorando era il coniuge più debole e lei gli doveva 300 euro al mese, la casa era in affitto quindi lei con sua figlia è tornata da i suoi... tu questa come la vedi?


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma mica a tutti sai? una mia carissima amica ha dovuto pagare gli alimenti al marito, perchè lui era un ubriacone che invece di lavorare stava al bar dalla mattina alla sera mentre lei lavorava, questo il motivo della separazione e il giudice ha deciso che lui non lavorando era il coniuge più debole e lei gli doveva 300 euro al mese, la casa era in affitto quindi lei con sua figlia è tornata da i suoi... tu questa come la vedi?



ma infatti in tribunale si portano le dichiarazioni dei redditi, mica le chiacchiere:singleeye:

bella firma


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma mica a tutti sai? una mia carissima amica ha dovuto pagare gli alimenti al marito, perchè lui era un ubriacone che invece di lavorare stava al bar dalla mattina alla sera mentre lei lavorava, questo il motivo della separazione e il giudice ha deciso che lui non lavorando era il coniuge più debole e lei gli doveva 300 euro al mese, la casa era in affitto quindi lei con sua figlia è tornata da i suoi... tu questa come la vedi?


la legge tutela appunto la parte più debole
e sostiene che dopo il divorzio si debba mantenere lo stesso tenore di vita
che si aveva durante il matrimonio
sono assurdità secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Se si condivide un appartamento, e questo avviene tra amiche o sconosciuti quando si va in un'altra città a studiare o lavorare, lo si fa perché è evidente che dividere le spese è più conveniente che pagare tutto da soli.
Questo vale anche per le coppie.
Non so voi ma quando io e lui abbiamo deciso di convivere abbiamo fatto i conti per vedere se ce l'avremmo fatta (anche voi? Oh che strano!)
Eravamo precari e dovevamo considerare tutto.
Se poi si decide di avere dei figli anche il costo dei figli viene suddiviso, anche perché spesso si fa un conto unico.
Quando ci si separa, dovendo far fronte a case individuali è ovvio che ci si impoverisce.
Questa è la ragione per cui tantissimi e tantissime sopportano di ogni pur di non impoverirsi.
Certamente, questa è la cosa più certa, le vacanze che si facevano in famiglia si possono proprio scordare.
Il genitore allocatario ha anche l'uso (e le spese) della casa coniugale per il semplice fatto di tutelare al massimo i figli.
E il genitore che non tiene i figli in casa avrà bisogno di un appartamento più piccolo che comporterà minor spese non solo per la minor metratura ma per i minori consumi di ogni tipo.
Entrambi mantengono i figli.
Non vedo in questa cosa come si possa parlare di ingiustizia nei confronti del genitore che non tiene in casa i figli.
Si trova a vivere come se non si fosse mai sposato ma con in più i figli da mantenere.
Certo che non ha più il tenore di vita di prima e non ha neppure il tenore di vita che avrebbe se non avesse avuto figli! Non ce l'ha neanche l'altro genitore!
Se la casa è stata comprata con soldi che erano suoi e basta può chiedere, e normalmente accade, che venga risarcito oppure di tenerne conto nel versamento del mantenimento dei figli.
Da chi parta la richiesta di separazione è del tutto irrilevante e mi pare giusto che lo sia.
Lo pare a me come tradita ma lo sarebbe ugualmente se fossi stata io a trovare insopportabile la convivenza per altre ragioni.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> la legge tutela appunto la parte più debole
> e sostiene che dopo il divorzio si debba mantenere lo stesso tenore di vita
> che si aveva durante il matrimonio
> sono assurdità secondo me


Lo stesso tenore di vita se hai sposato il silvio altrimenti si fa quel che si può.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo stesso tenore di vita se hai sposato il silvio altrimenti si fa quel che si può.


non c'è bisogno che sia il silvio
basta che il coniuge guadagni più di te (te generale ovviamente)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno che sia il silvio
> basta che il coniuge guadagni più di te (te generale ovviamente)


Ma no.
E' sempre una norma per tutelare i figli perché ci sono padri che pretendono di dare gli alimenti tipo calcolando proprio il cibo mentre, se possibile, i figli dovrebbero poter continuare a fare gli sport che facevano o ad andare in vacanza.
Questo avviene se possibile, se non è possibile, perché certe cose si potevano fare solo sommando i due stipendi e dimezzando le spese generali, non avviene.
Io non sono andata più in vacanza per anni e così pure i figli, se non sono stati ospitati, col cavolo che abbiamo mantenuto il tenore di vita!


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> E' sempre una norma per tutelare i figli perché ci sono padri che pretendono di dare gli alimenti tipo calcolando proprio il cibo mentre, se possibile, i figli dovrebbero poter continuare a fare gli sport che facevano o ad andare in vacanza.
> Questo avviene se possibile, se non è possibile, perché certe cose si potevano fare solo sommando i due stipendi e dimezzando le spese generali, non avviene.
> Io non sono andata più in vacanza per anni e così pure i figli, se non sono stati ospitati, col cavolo che abbiamo mantenuto il tenore di vita!


forse perchè vi siete accordati in modo diverso


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> forse perchè vi siete accordati in modo diverso


Accordati come ti pare ma se i soldi non ci sono, non ci sono.
Certo che se lui avesse guadagnato 10.000 al mese avrei preteso che i figli facessero le vacanze! E perché mai non avrebbero dovuto?!
Fatto sta che vacanze, corsi all'estero, corsi sportivi se li son dovuti scordare.
E' il prezzo che pagano anche i figli per la dignità.


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si condivide un appartamento, e questo avviene tra amiche o sconosciuti quando si va in un'altra città a studiare o lavorare, lo si fa perché è evidente che dividere le spese è più conveniente che pagare tutto da soli.
> Questo vale anche per le coppie.
> Non so voi ma quando io e lui abbiamo deciso di convivere abbiamo fatto i conti per vedere se ce l'avremmo fatta (anche voi? Oh che strano!)
> Eravamo precari e dovevamo considerare tutto.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Accordati come ti pare ma se i soldi non ci sono, non ci sono.
> Certo che se lui avesse guadagnato 10.000 al mese avrei preteso che i figli facessero le vacanze! E perché mai non avrebbero dovuto?!
> Fatto sta che vacanze, corsi all'estero, corsi sportivi se li son dovuti scordare.
> E' il prezzo che pagano anche i figli per la dignità.


non posso quotarti uffa!!!

Ogni tanto mi capita di navigare in rete e di ritrovarmi a leggere siti che riguardino i padri separati, poveri uomini vittime delle mancanze di noi madri, che siamo più tutelate, che vi succhiamo tutti i soldi, che lavoriamo al nero e ci facciamo mantenere da voi... e mi arrabbio tantissimo per cui o l'acqua del nostro paese è schifosa, o la percentuale di donne che non è stronza é più alta... per esempio la mia storia o quella della mia migliore amica o di mia cugina... io allora non lavoravo, la casa era in affitto quindi io sono tornata insieme a nostro figlio da mia madre perché non ce la faceva più a pagare l'affitto. oggi dopo 4 anni, la situazione è la seguente e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo: lui vede il figlio 2 o 3 volte al mese per un paio d’ore (abbiamo l’affidamento condiviso: 2 giorni a settimana ed un fine settimana per uno), non si interessa minimamente al figlio perché è troppo impegnato nella sua love story, e il figlio è un intralcio, il mantenimento stabilito dal giudice in base alle possibilità di ognuno di noi, me lo da solo perchè l'ho citato in giudizio visto che ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato esattamente come il mio, lui viaggia, va in vacanza, non mi da niente di spese extra anche se sono scritte nella separazione, nel frattempo io pago la scuola, le visite, il divertimento ed il vestiario, in più passo il mio tempo a cercare di fargli vedere il figlio un pò di più perchè sono convinta che sia un suo diritto avere rapporti con il padre e con il ramo genitoriale paterno... Allora e parlo in generale ora, bisogna parlare di argomenti quando si hanno le basi per parlare; non tutte le storie sono quello che si leggono, le campane vanno sentite entrambe, possibile che io, mia cugina e la mia migliore amica abbiamo sposato i 3 unici dementi sulla faccia della terra mentre tutti gli altri padri separati sono invece così bistrattati dalle ex-mogli? noi una vita non ce la possiamo rifare mentre di solito gli uomini appena si separano  - o anche prima - trovano  subito un’altra? Perché? Perché alcuni non hanno, ne sentono la responsabilità di aver messo al mondo un figlio, non sentono prepotentemente l’esigenza di crescerlo in modo sereno, figlio che è innocente e non deve pagare in sentimenti le mancanze di alcuni, si vuole che vengano riconosciuti dei diritti e ne frattempo si prega Dio che le cose rimangano così almeno c’è qualcosa di cui lamentarsi.
 Mi piacerebbe tanto se a questi padri che si lamentano il giudice gli desse l’obbligo di crescere responsabilmente un figlio, con l’affetto, la presenza, la guida che gli è necessaria per essere un adolescente prima ed un uomo poi, svegliarsi nel cuore della notte per consolare vostro figlio, poi la mattina all’alba andare a lavorare per dargli un’esistenza decorosa, tornare a casa, sistemare, preparare la cena, giocateci, metteterlo a letto e ricominciate il giorno dopo… si, ma senza l’aiuto di mammina o della nuova compagna, poi ne riparliamo… non bisogna meravigliarsi se la giurisprudenza in materia di famiglia e tutta dalla nostra parte (aggiungo che culo) perchè è una vera fortuna non avere mai un momento per se… 
le leggi le ha scritte sicuramente un legislatore uomo, che della vita c’ha capito tutto: i figli sono delle madri, che se li cuccassero loro... e se invece sono vittime di queste fedigrafe che li hanno traditi sai come veniamo punite? che ce li cucchiamo uguale così non possiamo fare i cazzo del comodo nostro.
sorry... sto in premestruo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non posso quotarti uffa!!!
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di navigare in rete e di ritrovarmi a leggere siti che riguardino i padri separati, poveri uomini vittime delle mancanze di noi madri, che siamo più tutelate, che vi succhiamo tutti i soldi, che lavoriamo al nero e ci facciamo mantenere da voi... e mi arrabbio tantissimo per cui o l'acqua del nostro paese è schifosa, o la percentuale di donne che non è stronza é più alta... per esempio la mia storia o quella della mia migliore amica o di mia cugina... io allora non lavoravo, la casa era in affitto quindi io sono tornata insieme a nostro figlio da mia madre perché non ce la faceva più a pagare l'affitto. oggi dopo 4 anni, la situazione è la seguente e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo: lui vede il figlio 2 o 3 volte al mese per un paio d’ore (abbiamo l’affidamento condiviso: 2 giorni a settimana ed un fine settimana per uno), non si interessa minimamente al figlio perché è troppo impegnato nella sua love story, e il figlio è un intralcio, il mantenimento stabilito dal giudice in base alle possibilità di ognuno di noi, me lo da solo perchè l'ho citato in giudizio visto che ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato esattamente come il mio, lui viaggia, va in vacanza, non mi da niente di spese extra anche se sono scritte nella separazione, nel frattempo io pago la scuola, le visite, il divertimento ed il vestiario, in più passo il mio tempo a cercare di fargli vedere il figlio un pò di più perchè sono convinta che sia un suo diritto avere rapporti con il padre e con il ramo genitoriale paterno... Allora e parlo in generale ora, bisogna parlare di argomenti quando si hanno le basi per parlare; non tutte le storie sono quello che si leggono, le campane vanno sentite entrambe, possibile che io, mia cugina e la mia migliore amica abbiamo sposato i 3 unici dementi sulla faccia della terra mentre tutti gli altri padri separati sono invece così bistrattati dalle ex-mogli? noi una vita non ce la possiamo rifare mentre di solito gli uomini appena si separano - o anche prima - trovano subito un’altra? Perché? Perché alcuni non hanno, ne sentono la responsabilità di aver messo al mondo un figlio, non sentono prepotentemente l’esigenza di crescerlo in modo sereno, figlio che è innocente e non deve pagare in sentimenti le mancanze di alcuni, si vuole che vengano riconosciuti dei diritti e ne frattempo si prega Dio che le cose rimangano così almeno c’è qualcosa di cui lamentarsi.
> Mi piacerebbe tanto se a questi padri che si lamentano il giudice gli desse l’obbligo di crescere responsabilmente un figlio, con l’affetto, la presenza, la guida che gli è necessaria per essere un adolescente prima ed un uomo poi, svegliarsi nel cuore della notte per consolare vostro figlio, poi la mattina all’alba andare a lavorare per dargli un’esistenza decorosa, tornare a casa, sistemare, preparare la cena, giocateci, metteterlo a letto e ricominciate il giorno dopo… si, ma senza l’aiuto di mammina o della nuova compagna, poi ne riparliamo… non bisogna meravigliarsi se la giurisprudenza in materia di famiglia e tutta dalla nostra parte (aggiungo che culo) perchè è una vera fortuna non avere mai un momento per se…
> ...


Per quel che mi iguarda non ho generalizzato
Se guardo la mia esperienza di padri separati non è quella che descrivi tu e anche tu devi accettare che esistano casi diversi. alle mogli degli uomini separati che consoco io dico sempre che a separarsi così sono brave tutte
Resta inteso che uomini come il tuo non meritano assolutamente nulla e mi spiace molto per il tuo bimbo e per i sacrifici che devi fare. Nessuno nega anche questa parte


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi iguarda non ho generalizzato
> Se guardo la mia esperienza di padri separati non è quella che descrivi tu e anche tu devi accettare che esistano casi diversi. alle mogli degli uomini separati che consoco io dico sempre che a separarsi così sono brave tutte
> Resta inteso che uomini come il tuo non meritano assolutamente nulla e mi spiace molto per il tuo bimbo e per i sacrifici che devi fare. Nessuno nega anche questa parte



ma sicuramente esistono casi diversi, ma su 100 sicuro non è 50 e 50.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma sicuramente esistono casi diversi, ma su 100 sicuro non è 50 e 50.


mah....secondo me si


----------



## LucyLiu (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non posso quotarti uffa!!!
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di navigare in rete e di ritrovarmi a leggere siti che riguardino i padri separati, poveri uomini vittime delle mancanze di noi madri, che siamo più tutelate, che vi succhiamo tutti i soldi, che lavoriamo al nero e ci facciamo mantenere da voi... e mi arrabbio tantissimo per cui o l'acqua del nostro paese è schifosa, o la percentuale di donne che non è stronza é più alta... per esempio la mia storia o quella della mia migliore amica o di mia cugina... io allora non lavoravo, la casa era in affitto quindi io sono tornata insieme a nostro figlio da mia madre perché non ce la faceva più a pagare l'affitto. oggi dopo 4 anni, la situazione è la seguente e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo: lui vede il figlio 2 o 3 volte al mese per un paio d’ore (abbiamo l’affidamento condiviso: 2 giorni a settimana ed un fine settimana per uno), non si interessa minimamente al figlio perché è troppo impegnato nella sua love story, e il figlio è un intralcio, il mantenimento stabilito dal giudice in base alle possibilità di ognuno di noi, me lo da solo perchè l'ho citato in giudizio visto che ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato esattamente come il mio, lui viaggia, va in vacanza, non mi da niente di spese extra anche se sono scritte nella separazione, nel frattempo io pago la scuola, le visite, il divertimento ed il vestiario, in più passo il mio tempo a cercare di fargli vedere il figlio un pò di più perchè sono convinta che sia un suo diritto avere rapporti con il padre e con il ramo genitoriale paterno... Allora e parlo in generale ora, bisogna parlare di argomenti quando si hanno le basi per parlare; non tutte le storie sono quello che si leggono, le campane vanno sentite entrambe, *possibile che io, mia cugina e la mia migliore amica abbiamo sposato i 3 unici *dementi* sulla faccia della terra *mentre tutti gli altri padri separati sono invece così bistrattati dalle ex-mogli? noi una vita non ce la possiamo rifare mentre di solito gli uomini appena si separano  - o anche prima - trovano  subito un’altra? Perché? Perché alcuni non hanno, ne sentono la responsabilità di aver messo al mondo un figlio, non sentono prepotentemente l’esigenza di crescerlo in modo sereno, figlio che è innocente e non deve pagare in sentimenti le mancanze di alcuni, si vuole che vengano riconosciuti dei diritti e ne frattempo si prega Dio che le cose rimangano così almeno c’è qualcosa di cui lamentarsi.
> Mi piacerebbe tanto se a questi padri che si lamentano il giudice gli desse l’obbligo di crescere responsabilmente un figlio, con l’affetto, la presenza, la guida che gli è necessaria per essere un adolescente prima ed un uomo poi, svegliarsi nel cuore della notte per consolare vostro figlio, poi la mattina all’alba andare a lavorare per dargli un’esistenza decorosa, tornare a casa, sistemare, preparare la cena, giocateci, metteterlo a letto e ricominciate il giorno dopo… si, ma senza l’aiuto di mammina o della nuova compagna, poi ne riparliamo… non bisogna meravigliarsi se la giurisprudenza in materia di famiglia e tutta dalla nostra parte (aggiungo che culo) perchè è una vera fortuna non avere mai un momento per se…
> ...


per quel che mi riguarda non posso chiamarlo demente.. ma totalmente incapace..

e comunque ..no non siete le uniche....
per quel che vale di mando un 
:abbraccio:di consolazione....


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accordati come ti pare ma se i soldi non ci sono, non ci sono.
> Certo che se lui avesse guadagnato 10.000 al mese avrei preteso che i figli facessero le vacanze! E perché mai non avrebbero dovuto?!
> *Fatto sta che vacanze, corsi all'estero, corsi sportivi se li son dovuti scordare*.
> E' il prezzo che pagano anche i figli per la dignità.


queste sono cose che tanti ragazzi 
si possono solo sognare
che siano figli di genitori separati, o no


----------



## Zod (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi iguarda non ho generalizzato
> Se guardo la mia esperienza di padri separati non è quella che descrivi tu e anche tu devi accettare che esistano casi diversi. alle mogli degli uomini separati che consoco io dico sempre che a separarsi così sono brave tutte
> Resta inteso che uomini come il tuo non meritano assolutamente nulla e mi spiace molto per il tuo bimbo e per i sacrifici che devi fare. Nessuno nega anche questa parte


Ci sono casi diversi, ma bisogna sempre ragionare in termini di legalità e non di comportamenti illegali. Ci sono uomini che non pagano quanto dovuto pur potendo, la casistica è ampia. Ma si tratta di comportamenti illegali. Restando nella legalità la sostanza è che se una vuole cacciarti di casa e tenersi i figli lo può fare. E può mettere un altro uomo in casa poco dopo. Per rendersi conto dell'assurdità della cosa basta immaginare il contrario. Che poi i figli siano un impegno, che molti uomini preferiscono comunque così piuttosto che il contrario perchè intimoriti da tale ruolo, soprattutto con figli molto piccoli, o troppo occupati sul lavoro senza un appoggio, è tutto plausibile e vero. Ma rimane uno squilibrio nella legge che attribuisce alle donne un enorme potere quando manca un accordo nella coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono casi diversi, ma bisogna sempre ragionare in termini di legalità e non di comportamenti illegali. Ci sono uomini che non pagano quanto dovuto pur potendo, la casistica è ampia. Ma si tratta di comportamenti illegali. Restando nella legalità la sostanza è che se una vuole cacciarti di casa e tenersi i figli lo può fare. E può mettere un altro uomo in casa poco dopo. Per rendersi conto dell'assurdità della cosa basta immaginare il contrario. Che poi i figli siano un impegno, che molti uomini preferiscono comunque così piuttosto che il contrario perchè intimoriti da tale ruolo, soprattutto con figli molto piccoli, o troppo occupati sul lavoro senza un appoggio, è tutto plausibile e vero. Ma rimane uno squilibrio nella legge che attribuisce alle donne un enorme potere quando manca un accordo nella coppia.


Concordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto se a questi padri che si lamentano il giudice gli desse l’obbligo di crescere responsabilmente un figlio, con l’affetto, la presenza, la guida che gli è necessaria per essere un adolescente prima ed un uomo poi, svegliarsi nel cuore della notte per consolare vostro figlio, poi la mattina all’alba andare a lavorare per dargli un’esistenza decorosa, tornare a casa, sistemare, preparare la cena, giocateci, metteterlo a letto e ricominciate il giorno dopo…


Io lo faccio già quasi tutti i giorni.....  non avrei problema a farlo tutti i giorni...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> queste sono cose che tanti ragazzi
> si possono solo sognare
> che siano figli di genitori separati, o no


Infatti non sono cose essenziali.
Però prima avremmo potuto permettercele.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono casi diversi, ma bisogna sempre ragionare in termini di legalità e non di comportamenti illegali. Ci sono uomini che non pagano quanto dovuto pur potendo, la casistica è ampia. Ma si tratta di comportamenti illegali. Restando nella legalità la sostanza è che se una vuole cacciarti di casa e tenersi i figli lo può fare. E può mettere un altro uomo in casa poco dopo. Per rendersi conto dell'assurdità della cosa basta immaginare il contrario. Che poi i figli siano un impegno, che molti uomini preferiscono comunque così piuttosto che il contrario perchè intimoriti da tale ruolo, soprattutto con figli molto piccoli, o troppo occupati sul lavoro senza un appoggio, è tutto plausibile e vero. Ma rimane uno squilibrio nella legge che attribuisce alle donne un enorme potere quando manca un accordo nella coppia.


che l'accordo ci sia o no non cambia le cose invece secondo me, in molti casi c'è accordo eppure non viene rispettato, e comunque le lamentele della maggior parte dei casi sono solo economiche, per la gestione dei figli non ci sono lamentele, sembra quasi che quando ci si separa, colpa mia oppure tua, tutto verta sull'economia e non sul disastro emotivo. mah sarò prevenuta ed io sono una di quelle che avrei potuto fare un casino ma non l'ho fatto, non sono sicura però che se fossi stata io a tradirlo, il mio ex marito non mi avrebbe reso la vita un inferno.
la legge non attribuisce un potere alle donne, la legge tutela il coniuge più debole e quello che si prende cura dei figli, e vorrei vedere...



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io lo faccio già quasi tutti i giorni..... non avrei problema a farlo tutti i giorni...



vivi con loro? passi la notte con loro? prepari la cena, li metti al letto, li porti e vai a riprendere a scuola? li porti a fare sport? ai compleanni e intanto lavori? chiedo e basta, sono curiosa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vivi con loro? passi la notte con loro? prepari la cena, li metti al letto, li porti e vai a riprendere a scuola? li porti a fare sport? ai compleanni e intanto lavori? chiedo e basta, sono curiosa


Dormo con la mia bimba tutte le notti. Preparo la cena 4 giorni alla settimana, la vado a prendere a scuola tutti i giorni e poi le faccio fare la doccia e le sistemo i capelli, la porto e vado a prendere da danza moderna tutti i venerdì, usciamo in bici, andiamo a mangiare il gelato, facciamo le cenette romantiche io e lei ( mia figlia ) e tanto altro.

Ma io e sua madre viviamo ancora insieme per cui ogni tanto gliela mollo. 

In casa mia io sono la mamma e la mamma è il papà.


----------



## Zod (21 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dormo con la mia bimba tutte le notti. Preparo la cena 4 giorni alla settimana, la vado a prendere a scuola tutti i giorni e poi le faccio fare la doccia e le sistemo i capelli, la porto e vado a prendere da danza moderna tutti i venerdì, usciamo in bici, andiamo a mangiare il gelato, facciamo le cenette romantiche io e lei ( mia figlia ) e tanto altro.
> 
> Ma io e sua madre viviamo ancora insieme per cui ogni tanto gliela mollo.
> 
> In casa mia io sono la mamma e la mamma è il papà.


Per quanto il lavoro possa dare grandi soddisfazioni, non c'è soddisfazione più grande che veder crescere i propri figli.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Per quanto il lavoro possa dare grandi soddisfazioni, non c'è soddisfazione più grande che veder crescere i propri figli.


Poco ma sicuro! Avrò tempo di dedicarmi anima e corpo al lavoro quando la mia piccola non vorrà più passare tanto tempo con il suo papà.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Per quanto il lavoro possa dare grandi soddisfazioni, non c'è soddisfazione più grande che veder crescere i propri figli.



Ciao

non per tutti è così. Aspetto da accettare ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono casi diversi, ma bisogna sempre ragionare in termini di legalità e non di comportamenti illegali. Ci sono uomini che non pagano quanto dovuto pur potendo, la casistica è ampia. Ma si tratta di comportamenti illegali. Restando nella legalità la sostanza è che se una vuole cacciarti di casa e tenersi i figli lo può fare. E può mettere un altro uomo in casa poco dopo. Per rendersi conto dell'assurdità della cosa basta immaginare il contrario. Che poi i figli siano un impegno, che molti uomini preferiscono comunque così piuttosto che il contrario perchè intimoriti da tale ruolo, soprattutto con figli molto piccoli, o troppo occupati sul lavoro senza un appoggio, è tutto plausibile e vero. Ma rimane uno squilibrio nella legge che attribuisce alle donne un enorme potere quando manca un accordo nella coppia.



Ciao

non è proprio così. Non è a priori a favore della donna. 
Dipende da come la coppia ha formato la famiglia e i ruoli. 
Ci sono donne, che vanno a lavorare, mentre i padri badano ai figli ... 
Lì, la storia è diversa ... non diamo la colpa al sistema, se le decisioni le abbiamo prese noi ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> che l'accordo ci sia o no non cambia le cose invece secondo me, in molti casi c'è accordo eppure non viene rispettato, e comunque le lamentele della maggior parte dei casi sono solo economiche, per la gestione dei figli non ci sono lamentele, sembra quasi che quando ci si separa, colpa mia oppure tua, tutto verta sull'economia e non sul disastro emotivo. mah sarò prevenuta ed io sono una di quelle che avrei potuto fare un casino ma non l'ho fatto, non sono sicura però che se fossi stata io a tradirlo, il mio ex marito non mi avrebbe reso la vita un inferno.
> la legge non attribuisce un potere alle donne, la legge tutela il coniuge più debole e quello che si prende cura dei figli, e vorrei vedere...
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

non avevo smesso di leggere, scusa ... ho praticamente ripetuto il tuo contenuto. 

Quello che mi urta, sono impostazioni che la donna possa fare quello che vuole.
Strano però, se si guardano i dati ... sono le donne che vanno a cercare aiuto o sostegno,
quando la coppia entra in crisi, mentre gli uomini si astengono o non lo ritengono necessario. 
Prima di colpevolizzare ... forse è da chiedersi, perché una coppia su tre entra in crisi
e perché gli uomini hanno la tendenza a non prendere sul serio i segnali / suppliche ecc. delle donne?
Questo a me dà da riflettere, sui ruoli ... uomo-donna ... e noi siamo le madri dei prossimi uomini e donne ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dormo con la mia bimba tutte le notti. Preparo la cena 4 giorni alla settimana, la vado a prendere a scuola tutti i giorni e poi le faccio fare la doccia e le sistemo i capelli, la porto e vado a prendere da danza moderna tutti i venerdì, usciamo in bici, andiamo a mangiare il gelato, facciamo le cenette romantiche io e lei ( mia figlia ) e tanto altro.
> 
> *Ma io e sua madre viviamo ancora insieme per cui ogni tanto gliela mollo*.
> 
> In casa mia io sono la mamma e la mamma è il papà.


ti sei risposto da solo... tu non sei separato, non ha cambiato casa, non hai giorni prestabiliti e mantenimenti da dare o da prendere, magari visto che tu sei la mamma e la mamma il papà, in un'ipotetica separazione ti lasceranno la tua bambina e la casa e il mantenimento perchè il coniuge più debole sei tu...



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non avevo smesso di leggere, scusa ... ho praticamente ripetuto il tuo contenuto.
> 
> ...


cazzarola come è vero...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti sei risposto da solo... tu non sei separato, non ha cambiato casa, non hai giorni prestabiliti e mantenimenti da dare o da prendere, magari visto che tu sei la mamma e la mamma il papà, in un'ipotetica separazione ti lasceranno la tua bambina e la casa e il mantenimento perchè *il coniuge più debole sei tu*...
> ..


Sto neretto da dove lo avresti dedotto? Economicamente sto molto meglio io e la casa è mia. 

Forse non mi spiego o forse non è semplice non ribaltare la propria storia su quella degli altri. 

Si ho giorni prestabiliti per fare con mia figlia quello che devo e voglio. Cucinare, andare a prenderla a scuola, portala fuori, giocarci etc etc etc etc etc. 
L'unica differenza è che non li ha stabiliti un giudice ma li stabiliamo noi giorno per giorno. 

Fossimo in case separate sarebbe lo stesso. Almeno così abbiamo deciso noi.


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sto neretto da dove lo avresti dedotto? Economicamente sto molto meglio io e la casa è mia.
> 
> Forse non mi spiego o forse non è semplice non ribaltare la propria storia su quella degli altri.
> 
> ...



veramente lo dico senza polemica, mi spiace se hai frainteso le mie parole, ho detto che in un' ipotetica separazione magari tu venga considerato il coniuge più debole e quindi tu usufruisca di tutti questi "privilegi" dei quali usufruiamo noi.

io non ho alcuna intenzione di ribaltare la mia storia su quella di altri, perchè se così fosse, dovrei puntualizzare che non è andata affatto come quelle descritte all'inizio del thread: non mi è stata assegnata la casa, non lo costringo a dormire in auto per tutti i soldini che gli tolgo, e soprattutto non cerco più di obbligarlo a vedere il sangue del suo sangue, dicevo solo che abitando con tua ex? moglie, alla fine non puoi sapere come sarebbe se invece foste in due case diverse, non puoi sapere quanto tua figlia potrebbe stare male... io dopo due anni dalla separazione legale, ho avuto un compagno che viveva in casa con la ex moglie e le loro figlie, un urlo e padre e madre accorrevano, niente mantenimenti, orari di libertà per entrambi, poi la casa l'hanno venduta e sono andati a vivere in due case ed è cominciato il vero casino, li hanno capito cosa volesse dire essere separati, il dover stabilire, rispettare, e mai più poter dire: oh stasera esco tanto ci sei tu... no stasera se hai le bimbe stai a casa.

se e quando accadrà che sarete in due case diverse ne riparleremo.
E' veramente senza polemica, ma parlare senza averne un'idea mi dispiace parecchio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> veramente lo dico senza polemica, mi spiace se hai frainteso le mie parole, ho detto che in un' ipotetica separazione magari tu venga considerato il coniuge più debole e quindi tu usufruisca di tutti questi "privilegi" dei quali usufruiamo noi.
> 
> io non ho alcuna intenzione di ribaltare la mia storia su quella di altri, perchè se così fosse, dovrei puntualizzare che non è andata affatto come quelle descritte all'inizio del thread: non mi è stata assegnata la casa, non lo costringo a dormire in auto per tutti i soldini che gli tolgo, e soprattutto non cerco più di obbligarlo a vedere il sangue del suo sangue, dicevo solo che abitando con tua ex? moglie, alla fine non puoi sapere come sarebbe se invece foste in due case diverse, non puoi sapere quanto tua figlia potrebbe stare male... io dopo due anni dalla separazione legale, ho avuto un compagno che viveva in casa con la ex moglie e le loro figlie, un urlo e padre e madre accorrevano, niente mantenimenti, orari di libertà per entrambi, poi la casa l'hanno venduta e sono andati a vivere in due case ed è cominciato il vero casino, li hanno capito cosa volesse dire essere separati, il dover stabilire, rispettare, e mai più poter dire: oh stasera esco tanto ci sei tu... no stasera se hai le bimbe stai a casa.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati. Nessuna polemica. Sono d'accordo che non posso sapere come andrà. Ma posso cercare di fare in modo che, per la bimba, cambi il meno possibile.
L'idea è che anche il distacco familiare sia il meno forte possibile. Per cui, quando la mamma ( non siamo sposati ) potrà prendersi una casa noi inizieremo a fare la staffetta tra una casa e l'altra. A volte insieme ed a volte no. Tempi dovuti alla bimba.
L'idea è che lei prenda una casa molto vicino. Addirittura valutava sullo stesso pianerettolo.  

Non abbiamo intenzione di smettere di collaborare per il bene della bambina. Rinunciare ad uscire la sera non mi sembra una gran fatica. 

Se e quando sarà ne riparleremo.


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Nessuna polemica. Sono d'accordo che non posso sapere come andrà. Ma posso cercare di fare in modo che, per la bimba, cambi il meno possibile.
> L'idea è che anche il distacco familiare sia il meno forte possibile. Per cui, quando la mamma ( non siamo sposati ) potrà prendersi una casa noi inizieremo a fare la staffetta tra una casa e l'altra. A volte insieme ed a volte no. Tempi dovuti alla bimba.
> L'idea è che lei prenda una casa molto vicino. Addirittura valutava sullo stesso pianerettolo.
> 
> ...



io ti ammiro molto, ammiro quello che fai per tua figlia, ammiro le idee che hai e spero con tutto il cuore che andrà così... non so quanti anni hai, non so se hai intenzione di rifarti una vita, se avrai la fortuna di incontrare una persona che capirà tutte le tue esegenze ed anche questo rapporto con la tua ex (io l'ho fatto, non è impossibile) e te lo auguro, purtroppo però il mondo è bello perchè avariato e sono poche le persone che riescono ad essere così altruiste... una volta un amico mi ha detto davanti al mio ex compagno: se fossi stato in lei ti avrei mandato a fanculo il secondo giorno, non potrei mai accettare che la mia donna possa vivere col suo ex nemmeno nello stesso palazzo figuriamoci nella stessa casa... esistono e sono molto ma molto di più di quanto immaginiamo...
posso farti un' altra domanda? a parti invertite come reagiresti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ti ammiro molto, ammiro quello che fai per tua figlia, ammiro le idee che hai e spero con tutto il cuore che andrà così... non so quanti anni hai, non so se hai intenzione di rifarti una vita, se avrai la fortuna di incontrare una persona che capirà tutte le tue esegenze ed anche questo rapporto con la tua ex (io l'ho fatto, non è impossibile) e te lo auguro, purtroppo però il mondo è bello perchè avariato e sono poche le persone che riescono ad essere così altruiste... una volta un amico mi ha detto davanti al mio ex compagno: se fossi stato in lei ti avrei mandato a fanculo il secondo giorno, non potrei mai accettare che la mia donna possa vivere col suo ex nemmeno nello stesso palazzo figuriamoci nella stessa casa... esistono e sono molto ma molto di più di quanto immaginiamo...
> posso farti un' altra domanda? a parti invertite come reagiresti?


Io ci provo Viola. Di più non posso fare. Ho 42 anni. 

La mia ex non sopportava l'idea che io avessi a che fare con la mamma di mia figlia. E' finita per quello. 
Un giorno forse troverò una donna che lo accetterà e forse me ne innamorerò. Per ora non mi interessa. 
Sono single ed ho una figlia a cui pensare. 

A parti invertite mi comporterei come mi viene. Sono troppi fattori in un rapporto che portano la fiducia nell'altro. Ho avuto storie dove mi fidavo ed altre dove non ci riuscivo anche quando non c'erano di mezzo figli ed ex compagne.
Se l'eventuale donna mi facesse sentire importante credo che non avrei problemi.


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ci provo Viola. Di più non posso fare. Ho 42 anni.
> 
> La mia ex non sopportava l'idea che io avessi a che fare con la mamma di mia figlia. E' finita per quello.
> Un giorno forse troverò una donna che lo accetterà e forse me ne innamorerò. Per ora non mi interessa.
> ...




 io l'ho accettato invece e ho anche stretto con la sua ex moglie una sorta di amicizia, Lei mi affidava le sue figlie e pensa che anche ora che è finita io le vedo ancora...
ed è proprio per questo che posso dirti che una volta che si esce da casa, cambia tutto, io l'ho visto con loro, e se me lo avessero detto prima non ci avrei mai creduto.

spero che per te sia diverso, spero che il massimo che tu possa fare sia abbastanza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io l'ho accettato invece e ho anche stretto con la sua ex moglie una sorta di amicizia, Lei mi affidava le sue figlie e pensa che anche ora che è finita io le vedo ancora...
> ed è proprio per questo che posso dirti che una volta che si esce da casa, cambia tutto, io l'ho visto con loro, e se me lo avessero detto prima non ci avrei mai creduto.
> 
> spero che per te sia diverso, spero che il massimo che tu possa fare sia abbastanza.


Vedremo quando sarà il momento ed caso ne parleremo.
 Per ora la bimba è felice così e noi non stiamo poi così tanto male.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io l'ho accettato invece e ho anche stretto con la sua ex moglie una sorta di amicizia, Lei mi affidava le sue figlie e pensa che anche ora che è finita io le vedo ancora...
> ed è proprio per questo che posso dirti che *una volta che si esce da casa, cambia tutto*, io l'ho visto con loro, e se me lo avessero detto prima non ci avrei mai creduto.
> 
> spero che per te sia diverso, spero che il massimo che tu possa fare sia abbastanza.


Non sempre però. Io ti ho portato esempi diversi
Capisco che chi come te sta in una situazione pesante e hai tutta la mia ammirazione per come la gestisci, sia difficile credere che esiste altro, ma esiste.
Un po' come alla moglie di Stark cercano di inculcare che lui prima o poi si comporterà da stronzo perchè a loro è capitato così
Esistono papà che non cambiano con la separazione e che sanno essere presenti.
io sabato a cena ho due coppie di separati con figli per esempio. domenica ci sarà la cresima di uno di loro e si festeggia tutti insieme.
Sulla scelta del compagno condivido quello che dici, non è facile, ma l'errore sta nell'altro non nella nostra scelta, l'importante è essere convinto di questo e capire che uno che si mette in concorrenza con figli o ex mogli non merita il nostro tempo


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sempre però. Io ti ho portato esempi diversi
> Capisco che chi come te sta in una situazione pesante e hai tutta la mia ammirazione per come la gestisci, sia difficile credere che esiste altro, ma esiste.
> Un po' come alla moglie di Stark cercano di inculcare che lui prima o poi si comporterà da stronzo perchè a loro è capitato così
> Esistono papà che non cambiano con la separazione e che sanno essere presenti.
> ...



Per fortuna ci sono eccome dei papa' separati che pensano ai figli sotto ogni aspetto.

Ho un cognato che non solo passa ancora gli alimenti al figlio di 32 anni, ma lo cerca e lo aiuta come puo'. Il figlio non vorrebbe niente ma nella necessita' li accetta. 

Funziona come nella vita, persone splendide, persone mediocri, e persone stronze e/o superficiali ed egoiste. 

Purtroppo fanno piu' notizia gli stronzi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per fortuna ci sono eccome dei papa' separati che pensano ai figli sotto ogni aspetto.
> 
> Ho un cognato che non solo passa ancora gli alimenti al figlio di 32 anni, ma lo cerca e lo aiuta come puo'. Il figlio non vorrebbe niente ma nella necessita' li accetta.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è proprio così. Non è a priori a favore della donna.
> Dipende da come la coppia ha formato la famiglia e i ruoli.
> ...


Il fatto che qualcuno ogni tanto vinca al Superenalotto non significa dover prendere appuntamento con un consulente finanziario ogni volta che ci giochiamo.

Nel senso, diamo alla statistica ciò che è della statistica.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il fatto che qualcuno ogni tanto vinca al Superenalotto non significa dover prendere appuntamento con un consulente finanziario ogni volta che ci giochiamo.
> 
> Nel senso, diamo alla statistica ciò che è della statistica.



Ciao

allora non vi è bisogno di continuare a discutere ...
la statistica parla chiaramente che è l'uomo più avvantaggiato economicamente ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora non vi è bisogno di continuare a discutere ...
> la statistica parla chiaramente che è l'uomo più avvantaggiato economicamente ...
> ...


Se ti ritrovi tradita o abbandonata si. Se hai tradito pensando che male che vada ti restano figli e casa no.

PS: e mantenimento


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti ritrovi tradita o abbandonata si. Se hai tradito pensando che male che vada ti restano figli e casa no.
> 
> PS: e mantenimento



Ciao

ma tu, cosa ne sai, cosa pensano i traditori ... 
e per la cronaca, e anche per la statistica 
chi tradisce maggiormente è ancora l'uomo ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu, cosa ne sai, cosa pensano i traditori ...
> e per la cronaca, e anche per la statistica
> ...


Tradiscono con altre donne. Quindi...a meno che la statistica non dica che è pieno di donne single.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tradiscono con altre donne. Quindi...a meno che la statistica non dica che è pieno di donne single.



Ce  ne sono una valanga. Single o separate.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tradiscono con altre donne. Quindi...a meno che la statistica non dica che è pieno di donne single.



Ciao

ma che caspita stai sostenendo?!!!
Che ora tutti sono sposati?
Poi, dove le metti le vent'enni? o trent'enni?

Già solo leggendo qui, te ne dovresti stare zitto ... 
O almeno riflettere prima di scrivere ... 

Non dico altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che caspita stai sostenendo?!!!
> Che ora tutti sono sposati?
> ...


Quando gli affidamenti in separazione giudiziale saranno intorno alla parità tra madre e padre, e si potranno vedere il 50% delle donne separate in giudiziale uscire di casa, andare in affitto, pagare gli alimenti al marito oltre che ai figli, allora si potrà parlare di parità. Anche perché se c'è una disparità su un versante, non la compensi creando disparità da un'altra parte. Dopo hai solo due disparità, non una parità.


----------



## love (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che caspita stai sostenendo?!!!
> Che ora tutti sono sposati?
> ...



Non ho capito, qui ci sono ventenni\trentenni che se la fanno con uomini sposati? Tipo fantastica che chiede consigli su come le mogli tradite si comportano?


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando gli affidamenti in separazione giudiziale saranno intorno alla parità tra madre e padre, e si potranno vedere il 50% delle donne separate in giudiziale uscire di casa, andare in affitto, pagare gli alimenti al marito oltre che ai figli, allora si potrà parlare di parità. Anche perché se c'è una disparità su un versante, non la compensi creando disparità da un'altra parte. Dopo hai solo due disparità, non una parità.



Ciao

allora inizia a lottare per le pari opportunità e parità su tutta la linea ... 
Iniziando, che lo stesso lavoro valga la stessa paga per entrambi ...

Non ci arrivi proprio ... le disparità stanno proprio nelle ossa della società ... 
Per arrivare a quella parità di qui parli tu, c'è strada da fare ... 
Perché ... le scelte di una famiglia si basano proprio perché così non è ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora inizia a lottare per le pari opportunità e parità su tutta la linea ...
> Iniziando, che lo stesso lavoro valga la stessa paga per entrambi ...
> ...


Vedo però uomini che fanno anche mestieri che una volta erano solo di donne. Di fatto non si tirano indietro innanzi a nulla. Invece non vedo donne fare lavori pesanti. E non penso centrino i limiti fisici. Donne muratore mai viste. Idem per tanti altri mestieri, vedi idraulico, elettricista, camionista. Mi dirai che non glielo fanno fare. Ma mica sono tutti dipendenti gli uomini, ci sono tanti piccoli imprenditori. Donne imprenditrici ci sono, ma pure loro il lavoro pesante lo fanno fare solo agli uomini.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo però uomini che fanno anche mestieri che una volta erano solo di donne. Di fatto non si tirano indietro innanzi a nulla. Invece non vedo donne fare lavori pesanti. E non penso centrino i limiti fisici. Donne muratore mai viste. Idem per tanti altri mestieri, vedi idraulico, elettricista, camionista. Mi dirai che non glielo fanno fare. Ma mica sono tutti dipendenti gli uomini, ci sono tanti piccoli imprenditori. Donne imprenditrici ci sono, ma pure loro il lavoro pesante lo fanno fare solo agli uomini.



Ciao

hai ragione ... siete dei poveri disperati nelle grinfie delle donne dai secoli dei secoli ... 

Urliamo: uomo libero! poveri schiavi ... 

Amen


sienne


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo però uomini che fanno anche mestieri che una volta erano solo di donne. Di fatto non si tirano indietro innanzi a nulla. Invece non vedo donne fare lavori pesanti. E non penso centrino i limiti fisici. Donne muratore mai viste. Idem per tanti altri mestieri, vedi idraulico, elettricista, camionista. Mi dirai che non glielo fanno fare. Ma mica sono tutti dipendenti gli uomini, ci sono tanti piccoli imprenditori. Donne imprenditrici ci sono, ma pure loro il lavoro pesante lo fanno fare solo agli uomini.



Rare ma ci sono donne che fanno sia le camionista,   sia l'lettricista,  sia il muratore. 

poi e' pesante anche fare l'operaia. Altra cosa avere la forza fisica per sollevare determinati pesi. Io non ho forza. Mai avuta.  

Certo che c'entrano i limiti fisici. 

Magari avessi fatto l'idraulico o il muratore e pure l'elettricità insieme.  Conosco una persona che fa tutte e tre le cose e bravissima.

Una persona molto particolare. Mi ha ristrutturato due case. Pure fatto un mobile su misura ed un tavolo estraibile. 
Il bello e' non dover coordinare i vari i lavori  con nessuno.  Tutto lei.   LEI!


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai ragione ... siete dei poveri disperati nelle grinfie delle donne dai secoli dei secoli ...
> 
> ...


No veramente io stavo dicendo che in una separazione giudiziale l'uomo è quasi sempre penalizzato, che abbia colpe o meno. Se poi tu vuoi vederci altro libera di farlo.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> No veramente io stavo dicendo che in una separazione giudiziale l'uomo è quasi sempre penalizzato, che abbia colpe o meno. Se poi tu vuoi vederci altro libera di farlo.



Ciao

in una giudiziale si prende in esame la situazione famigliare. 
La struttura famigliare per il 90% dei casi, è costituita in forma tradizionale,
cioè, la donna lavora o è casalinga e ha la gran parte della responsabilità dei figli. 
Tale legame, non può essere spezzato ... se proprio la famiglia stessa l'ha stabilita. 

Il mi ex faceva di tutto per noi e soprattutto per la figlia ...
Ma ha avuto e lo ha ancora l'onestà di ammettere, che per vicino che sia stato alla figlia,
non centra nulla con il ruolo della madre ... che è proprio la spina dorsale ... 

Se avessimo impostato NOI diversamente i ruoli ... ora stava lui con lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Rare ma ci sono donne che fanno sia le camionista,   sia l'lettricista,  sia il muratore.
> 
> poi e' pesante anche fare l'operaia. Altra cosa avere la forza fisica per sollevare determinati pesi. Io non ho forza. Mai avuta.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti. È giusto chiedere le pari opportunità, ma per tutti i lavori, non solo per quelli più pregiati.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> No veramente io stavo dicendo che in una separazione giudiziale l'uomo è quasi sempre penalizzato, che abbia colpe o meno. Se poi tu vuoi vederci altro libera di farlo.


Che possano capitare ingiustizie e' sicuro. Purtroppo.

molte donne sono brave a nascondere i loro misfatti. MOLTI uomini a nascondere i tradimenti o altro. 

Bisogna distinguere quando ci sono figli minori. Lì il giudice pensa piu' ai figli. 

Poi vedere perche' si arriva alla giudiziale. A volte sarebbe evitabile ma quando  le teste sono 'dure'  difficile convincere che una giudiziale e' penalizzante, lunga, snervante, costosa e soprattutto coinvolge i figli.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma infatti. È giusto chiedere le pari opportunità, ma per tutti i lavori, non solo per quelli più pregiati.



Ciao

più pregiati? Che cazzo dici?

Sei mai stato a vedere in una fabbrica di produzione?
Il lavoro a catena? Cassiere? Cucitrici? Pulizie?

fammi il piacere ... va ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma infatti. È giusto chiedere le pari opportunità, ma per tutti i lavori, non solo per quelli più pregiati.


Allora sarebbe giusto avessimo la stessa forza fisica, non e' così,  quasi mai.

pero' ci sono lavori sulle catene di montaggio che fanno ormai prevalentemente le donne e non sono leggeri.


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in una giudiziale si prende in esame la situazione famigliare.
> La struttura famigliare per il 90% dei casi, è costituita in forma tradizionale,
> ...


Quando i figli crescono scelgono poi loro con chi stare. Non so però cosa succede alla ex casa coniugale se arrivati ai 12 anni scelgono di stare con il padre. Subentra il buon senso immagino.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando i figli crescono scelgono poi loro con chi stare. Non so però cosa succede alla ex casa coniugale se arrivati ai 12 anni scelgono di stare con il padre. Subentra il buon senso immagino.



Ciao

qui, se il figlio ha l'età per scegliere ... rimane lui nella casa con il rispettivo genitore. 
E se accade più in là ... ci si adegua alla situazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora sarebbe giusto avessimo la stessa forza fisica, non e' così,  quasi mai.
> 
> pero' ci sono lavori sulle catene di montaggio che fanno ormai prevalentemente le donne e non sono leggeri.


Il lavoro in catena di montaggio non è affatto pesante. E non è fatto prevalentemente dalle donne, direi pari. Anzi forse ancora più uomini. Lavori pesanti sono altri. Tipo quelli che citavo prima.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il lavoro in catena di montaggio non è affatto pesante. E non è fatto prevalentemente dalle donne, direi pari. Anzi forse ancora più uomini. Lavori pesanti sono altri. Tipo quelli che citavo prima.



Punti di vista. Lavorare alla catena di montaggio e' terribile.  Le vieterei per Legge.  Siamo diventati macchine.


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Punti di vista. Lavorare alla catena di montaggio e' terribile.  Le vieterei per Legge.  Siamo diventati macchine.


La catena di montaggio oggi è molto diversa rispetto a dieci anni fa. Trovo molto più pesante fare le pulizie ad esempio rispetto alla catena di montaggio.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La catena di montaggio oggi è molto diversa rispetto a dieci anni fa. Trovo molto più pesante fare le pulizie ad esempio rispetto alla catena di montaggio.



Punti di vista. Preferirei lavare pavimenti e vetri.  Oltretutto lavare i vetri serve contro la periartrite ahahahah. 

Alla catena di montaggio non ci starei.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Rare ma ci sono donne che fanno sia le camionista,   sia l'lettricista,  sia il muratore.
> 
> poi e' pesante anche fare l'operaia. Altra cosa avere la forza fisica per sollevare determinati pesi. Io non ho forza. Mai avuta.
> 
> ...


Ognuno ha dei limiti.
Quelli fisici sono i meno rilevanti.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il lavoro in catena di montaggio non è affatto pesante. E non è fatto prevalentemente dalle donne, direi pari. Anzi forse ancora più uomini. Lavori pesanti sono altri. Tipo quelli che citavo prima.



Ciao

solo per capire, un lavoro pesante per te, da cosa è definito?


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando gli affidamenti in separazione giudiziale saranno intorno alla parità tra madre e padre, e si potranno vedere il 50% delle donne separate in giudiziale uscire di casa, andare in affitto, pagare gli alimenti al marito oltre che ai figli, allora si potrà parlare di parità. Anche perché se c'è una disparità su un versante, non la compensi creando disparità da un'altra parte. Dopo hai solo due disparità, non una parità.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai ragione ... siete dei poveri disperati nelle grinfie delle donne dai secoli dei secoli ...
> 
> ...





Zod ha detto:


> No veramente io stavo dicendo che in una separazione giudiziale l'uomo è quasi sempre penalizzato, che abbia colpe o meno. Se poi tu vuoi vederci altro libera di farlo.





Zod ha detto:


> Quando i figli crescono scelgono poi loro con chi stare. Non so però cosa succede alla ex casa coniugale se arrivati ai 12 anni scelgono di stare con il padre. Subentra il buon senso immagino.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> solo per capire, un lavoro pesante per te, da cosa è definito?
> 
> ...



innanzitutto se si va in giudiziale è il giudice che decide su basi non aleatorie, ma sui fatti, e se non si riesce a dimostrare la vostra bravura e lealtà contro la nostra disonestà è perchè non riuscite a trovare un avvocato buono, perchè si sa che la giurisprudenza a prescindere è tutta a favore delle donne 
io guarda vi farei fare a cambio: sveglia alle 6.15, preparazione bimbi, accompagnarli a scuola e via di corsa a lavorare, poi fine lavoro (magari in una catena di montaggio che mica è faticosa oh) a prendere i bambini a scuola e finalmente casa, rifai almeno i letti? che ne so una spazzata, una pulita al bagno? poi controlla i compiti, prepara la cena, mangia e mettili a letto, non prima di aver giocato un pò con loro e poi la mattina ore 6.15 di nuovo sveglia...
nel miglior caso questo lo fate 2/3 we al mese, durante la settimana due pomeriggi...
ma che culo guarda, che culo!!! siamo veramente ma veramente avvantaggiate, perchè ci date il mantenimento, perchè per fare la cacchina dobbiamo aspettare che si distraggano, perchè per farci una scopatina dobbiamo aspettare il we che non ci sono i figli e questo te lo dice una che ha il figlio che il padre lo vede più o meno 8 ORE in 30 giorni!!! ma non mi lamento!!! e sono così sfigata da avere un gruppo di amiche che vivono esattamente come me!


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> innanzitutto se si va in giudiziale è il giudice che decide su basi non aleatorie, ma sui fatti, e se non si riesce a dimostrare la vostra bravura e lealtà contro la nostra disonestà è perchè non riuscite a trovare un avvocato buono, perchè si sa che la giurisprudenza a prescindere è tutta a favore delle donne
> io guarda vi farei fare a cambio: sveglia alle 6.15, preparazione bimbi, accompagnarli a scuola e via di corsa a lavorare, poi fine lavoro (magari in una catena di montaggio che mica è faticosa oh) a prendere i bambini a scuola e finalmente casa, rifai almeno i letti? che ne so una spazzata, una pulita al bagno? poi controlla i compiti, prepara la cena, mangia e mettili a letto, non prima di aver giocato un pò con loro e poi la mattina ore 6.15 di nuovo sveglia...
> nel miglior caso questo lo fate 2/3 we al mese, durante la settimana due pomeriggi...
> ma che culo guarda, che culo!!! siamo veramente ma veramente avvantaggiate, perchè ci date il mantenimento, perchè per fare la cacchina dobbiamo aspettare che si distraggano, perchè per farci una scopatina dobbiamo aspettare il we che non ci sono i figli e questo te lo dice una che ha il figlio che il padre lo vede più o meno 8 ORE in 30 giorni!!! ma non mi lamento!!! e sono così sfigata da avere un gruppo di amiche che vivono esattamente come me!




Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl: ... buongiorno ... 


Si, un cambio di ruolo ... per un anno però.
Perché è una stanchezza e limitazione strisciante e lenta ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: ... buongiorno ...
> 
> ...



guarda te giuro gli do pure il mantenimento!!!

e per inciso il discorso non riguarda i figli, mio figlio è tutta la mia vita, io senza di lui sarei morta, che proprio non mi frega averlo sempre, ma me piacerebbe proprio che provassero st'esperienza, porelli...


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io l'ho accettato invece e *ho anche stretto con la sua ex moglie una sorta di amicizia, Lei mi affidava le sue figlie e pensa che anche ora che è finita io le vedo ancora...*
> ed è proprio per questo che posso dirti che una volta che si esce da casa, cambia tutto, io l'ho visto con loro, e se me lo avessero detto prima non ci avrei mai creduto.
> 
> spero che per te sia diverso, spero che il massimo che tu possa fare sia abbastanza.


ammazza, bella sta cosa


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda te giuro gli do pure il mantenimento!!!
> 
> e per inciso il discorso non riguarda i figli, mio figlio è tutta la mia vita, io senza di lui sarei morta, che proprio non mi frega averlo sempre, ma me piacerebbe proprio che provassero st'esperienza, porelli...



Ciao

no, infatti, non è la questione del figlio ... ma cosa comporta essere in prima riga madre. 
Ho passato un anno tra ospedale, soccorso, mezza accecata, febbre ecc. 
Il mio ex ha dovuto per forza di cose, intervenire e prendere delle responsabilità ... 
In forma di presenza ... 

È come rinato. 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ammazza, bella sta cosa


si, ed all'inizio devo dirti che mi sono sentita molto bene, alla fine chia ha fatto le storie è stato lui, troppa paura che la ex moglie mi avvantaggiasse su certi comportamenti che poi lui ha effettivamente avuto 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, infatti, non è la questione del figlio ... ma cosa comporta essere in prima riga madre.
> Ho passato un anno tra ospedale, soccorso, mezza accecata, febbre ecc.
> ...


è rinato?  secondo me ha capito che nel cambio casa mantenimento figli/completa responsabilità c'ha solo guadagnato!!!


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si, ed all'inizio devo dirti che mi sono sentita molto bene, alla fine chia ha fatto le storie è stato lui, troppa paura che la ex moglie mi avvantaggiasse su certi comportamenti che poi lui ha effettivamente avuto


cioè te dava le dritte mettendoti in guardia?


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si, ed all'inizio devo dirti che mi sono sentita molto bene, alla fine chia ha fatto le storie è stato lui, troppa paura che la ex moglie mi avvantaggiasse su certi comportamenti che poi lui ha effettivamente avuto
> 
> 
> 
> è rinato?  secondo me ha capito che nel cambio casa mantenimento figli/completa responsabilità c'ha solo guadagnato!!!



Ciao

lo dice chiaramente. E ammette senza mezzi termini, che ci ama ... cha ama molto la figlia. 
Ma che il compito richiede una tale presenza e attività mentale al 1000% che lo ha spiazzato e spaventato ... 
Inizia alle 5.00 di mattina e termina alle 11.50 di sera ... sempre presente mentalmente, se arriva qualcosa ... 

Nostra figlia è stata due mesi all'ospedale per mobbing. Lui non c'e l'ha fatta ... piangeva ecc. 
ha preso vacanze ed è scappato. Con l'argomento che qualcuno deve pur sempre provvedere ... 
e tutto questo lo disconcentra troppa dal lavoro ... Sinceramente lo capisco. Veramente. 
Ma capisco pure me ... che con febbre e tutto non ho mancato mai ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> cioè te dava le dritte mettendoti in guardia?


no in realtà non me le hai mai date proprio per non creare conflitti, mi sono resa conto da sola che certi comportamenti erano solo reiterati nel tempo a prescindere da chi avesse di fronte.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo dice chiaramente. E ammette senza mezzi termini, che ci ama ... cha ama molto la figlia.
> Ma che il compito richiede una tale presenza e attività mentale al 1000% che lo ha spiazzato e spaventato ...
> ...


vedi che quando dico che è una questione di dna non sbaglio poi molto?
è come i lavori... ci sono lavori che per questioni fisiche sono più adatti agli uomini, e cose come la gestione dei figli dove l'attitudine maggiore è nelle donne, non in tutte, ma nel 90% si ed è per questo che forse può sembrare che la legge sia tutta dalla nostra parte.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no in realtà non me le hai mai date proprio per non creare conflitti, mi sono resa conto da sola che certi comportamenti erano solo reiterati nel tempo a prescindere da chi avesse di fronte.


ah ho capito, parlando del più e del meno hai avuto dei dejavu


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2014)

questa sentenza sembra allucinante, ma in effetti ha la sua motivazione, però che menata il rinvio per le parti coinvolte:unhappy:

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/10/22/i...-dallaldil-LNcyTOajT0ztb5CRcARMsI/pagina.html


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vedi che quando dico che è una questione di dna non sbaglio poi molto?
> è come i lavori... ci sono lavori che per questioni fisiche sono più adatti agli uomini, e cose come la gestione dei figli dove l'attitudine maggiore è nelle donne, non in tutte, ma nel 90% si ed è per questo che forse può sembrare che la legge sia tutta dalla nostra parte.



Ciao

inizio a credere, che sia proprio così ... 


un abbraccio forte ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> questa sentenza sembra allucinante, ma in effetti ha la sua motivazione, però che menata il rinvio per le parti coinvolte:unhappy:
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/10/22/i...-dallaldil-LNcyTOajT0ztb5CRcARMsI/pagina.html



ed anche questo secondo me è un problema del nostro paese, " fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno" se continueranno a scrivere leggi che daranno spazio a varie interpretazioni, una miriade di leggi, una quantità di regole e regolette allucinanti e allucinogene, non riusciremo mai a venirne fuori e non solo nelle separazioni e nei divorzi.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti elenco tutti i mariti e padri stronzi che ho conosciuto, compresi quelli che hanno violentato le ex mogli mentre quelle piangevano e tacevano perché c'era il figlio nell'altra stanza.
> Non è che gli uomini sono tutti come Stark e Occhi.


Denunciarli e mandarli in galera?
L'80% delle violenze accade tra le mura casalinghe, ma quante ne vengono denunciate?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Denunciarli e mandarli in galera?
> L'80% delle violenze accade tra le mura casalinghe, ma quante ne vengono denunciate?


Non dirlo a me.
Sono entrata per consigli sull'argomento.
Inutili, perché la tizia non si è sentita di seguirli.
Però se sei andato anche solo una volta a fare una denuncia, per qualsivoglia ragione, un'idea te la sarai fatta di alcune ragioni.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

La contro denuncia?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La contro denuncia?


L'atteggiamento dei carabinieri che scoraggia e fa sentire inutile considerare l'autorità statale un punto di riferimento.


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'atteggiamento dei carabinieri che scoraggia e fa sentire inutile considerare l'autorità statale un punto di riferimento.



dipende, non credo affatto che sia una regola generale scoraggiare, almeno a leggere certe sentenze addirittura della cassazione su fatti che sono obiettivamente delle cazzate, vuol dire ovviamente che l'atto che ha fatto sì che queste sentenze venissero emesse è una querela che è stata presentata alle forze dell'ordine, per fatti anche "minimi" secondo me


----------



## sienne (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao


http://bettirossa.com/2014/10/01/perche-lo-stupro-coniugale-e-un-tabu-e-non-solo-in-italia/



sienne


----------

